# Official Ball MyOffer Auction, several models



## surfuz

The official auction site is up again:
Account Login

Bid Duration: Approx 12 days from time of this post
Models: Cannonball, Classic, First Flight Limited Edition, Storm Chaser Pro, Transcendent Pearl, Transcendent Pearl Diamond and Victory Ladies.

Observed that these are the more dressy models with less lume.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## GreatScott

Thanks for the heads up, lots of good stuff on there this time.


----------



## terexac350

A quick search found First flight available new for $1300, stormchaser pro for $1,800 and victory ladies $595. Don't bid more than a 3rd for any of these watches.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

It exclude shipping and taxes. So need to bid even lower.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee

Hi can anyone advise if this model is really called classic? I can't seemed to find real photos of it online. I wonder how it looks like on wrist.









Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

anokewee said:


> Hi can anyone advise if this model is really called classic? I can't seemed to find real photos of it online. I wonder how it looks like on wrist.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


Hi, I think i may have seen this model before at the AD. SG right? Think is Wisma or Chinatown Point. Maybe you can call to ask.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I cant decide between panda or reverse panda for the storm chaser pro.... I really like black watches and most of my collection have a black dials.... decisions decisions...


----------



## anokewee

surfuz said:


> Hi, I think i may have seen this model before at the AD. SG right? Think is Wisma or Chinatown Point. Maybe you can call to ask.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Thank you.. do you happen to know the model name offhand?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

Anyone had a bid been confirmed as a winner yet? I know they say they don't tell if your bid won until the end, but last time they told people within 12-24 hours if their bid was a winner.


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> I cant decide between panda or reverse panda for the storm chaser pro.... I really like black watches and most of my collection have a black dials.... decisions decisions...


The back dial is nice. Stick to it if u like it.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

anokewee said:


> Thank you.. do you happen to know the model name offhand?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


The model is as listed in the site.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Karkarov said:


> Anyone had a bid been confirmed as a winner yet? I know they say they don't tell if your bid won until the end, but last time they told people within 12-24 hours if their bid was a winner.


Didn't know about this. So this means that in last bid, the way it works is sales is on when hit a certain reserve price ?

There are ads on this, so I think they are increasing pool of bidders.

First or tenth mechanical timepiece.. ain't that the truth.. Haha... 









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> Didn't know about this. So this means that in last bid, the way it works is sales is on when hit a certain reserve price ?


I honestly don't know. Last time my bid was declared a winner pretty quickly after I placed it, but I didn't place my bid until only 1 day was left too.


----------



## gossler

I guess they analyze the demand in the first couple of days... near the end of the offer they should start to confirm good offers or decline low ones pushing for better offer from people that are interested....

If they have 20 watches and 15 bidders it does not make sence to wait till after the sale period to decline their bids, and not give them a chance to increase their bids...


----------



## gossler

Karkarov said:


> I honestly don't know. Last time my bid was declared a winner pretty quickly after I placed it, but I didn't place my bid until only 1 day was left too.


Last time I never got a confirmation email! My credit card was charged asap... I emailed them to ask about that, and in their replay they told me I had won...


----------



## Elkins45

I must have bid too much. I received my confirmation email in less than a minute.


----------



## jfwund

no confirmation email for me - I bid on Monday night. Probably bid too low and won't get it, if others are receiving their confirmations quickly...


----------



## Elkins45

jfwund said:


> no confirmation email for me - I bid on Monday night. Probably bid too low and won't get it, if others are receiving their confirmations quickly...


Or they may wait to see if they have higher bidders and decide on yours at the end of the offer... you may end up being the smartest one in the end.


----------



## surfuz

Can I know what is worded in the 'confirmation' email?

I made bids for 2 models. For both of them, got 2 emails each :

1) Thank you for submitting your bid on.BALL MyOffer.We're in the process of assessing your bid and we will email you soon with the result..

At this stage your credit card has not been charged. Only successful bids are with engagement.

2) ************************************************************
* Your order has been accepted.
************************************************************

Please retain this receipt for your records.

This e-mail confirms your order placed with.shop.ballwatch.ch.

Payment data
------------


At the Ball shop website, under account -> order history, it says status is 'authorizing' for both my orders. 

Anyone knows what this means? I'm confused.




Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## RyanD

surfuz said:


> Can I know what is worded in the 'confirmation' email?
> 
> I made bids for 2 models. For both of them, got 2 emails each :
> 
> 1) Thank you for submitting your bid on.BALL MyOffer.We're in the process of assessing your bid and we will email you soon with the result..
> 
> At this stage your credit card has not been charged. Only successful bids are with engagement.
> 
> 2) ************************************************************
> * Your order has been accepted.
> ************************************************************
> 
> Please retain this receipt for your records.
> 
> This e-mail confirms your order placed with.shop.ballwatch.ch.
> 
> Payment data
> ------------
> 
> At the Ball shop website, under account -> order history, it says status is 'authorizing' for both my orders.
> 
> Anyone knows what this means? I'm confused.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Same here. I also have a pending charge for my total bid on my credit card. I'm not clear on whether it was actually accepted or not.


----------



## mplsabdullah

They say they will not charge until the bid is actually accepted. Likely the charge seen is a pending auth to ensure the card is real and money is there. Will likely fall off in a day or so.


----------



## gossler

I placed two bids too! And both times got the same 2 emails sent to me, I gave my American express card, and I have not been charged yet.

Again it makes no sense to confirm or decline bids at this stage... I think next week will be much more active.


----------



## surfuz

mplsabdullah said:


> They say they will not charge until the bid is actually accepted. Likely the charge seen is a pending auth to ensure the card is real and money is there. Will likely fall off in a day or so.


Actually it's been around 4 days ago.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

surfuz said:


> Actually it's been around 4 days ago.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Does your card show it as "pending" or and actual charge that went through? And order status has shown "authorizing" for all 4 days?

If they are just collecting bids then this is pretty bad way of doing it. Should just have a set up to let people know in a timely manor if they have been out bid so they can either up the bid or shop for another watch elsewhere.


----------



## surfuz

Have not called Amex on the status. But there is either a hold or actual transaction for them coz I received sms alerts from Amex for the amount.

It's not clear coz from the second email, it says 'your order has been accepted'. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I agree. Its not great to hold people off for so much time.


----------



## jfwund

FWIW I did not have any statement in my email that said "your order has been accepted" so I would guess that if you had that response, your bid was accepted...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

_"I made bids for 2 models. For both of them, got 2 emails each :
1) Thank you for submitting your bid on.BALL MyOffer.We're in the process of assessing your bid and we will email you soon with the result..
At this stage your credit card has not been charged. Only successful bids are with engagement.
2) ************************************************** **********
* Your order has been accepted.
************************************************** **********
Please retain this receipt for your records.
This e-mail confirms your order placed with.shop.ballwatch.ch."_

I am not sure what the confusion is here--they accepted your bid(s)--"--_2) Your order has been accepted_" seems rather straightforward, and that they are in the process of putting your credit card through the hoops, the end result of which will be two charges for two watches--how can it be interpreted otherwise?


----------



## surfuz

jfwund said:


> FWIW I did not have any statement in my email that said "your order has been accepted" so I would guess that if you had that response, your bid was accepted...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hope so. But something tells me I should not be so optimistic coz I bid less than 10 percent of (not off) RRP for one of the models.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## timefleas

surfuz said:


> ... I bid less than 10 percent of (not off) RRP for one of the models.


Now THAT does make it interesting--keep up posted!!


----------



## gossler

Some one could bid maybe $20 dls for a Chrono... and se if they get both emailsb-)..

I have made some purchases with Ball, from pre order watches to extra straps, And I received the same email, 
_2) ************************************************** **********
* Your order has been accepted.
************************************************** **********
Please retain this receipt for your records.
This e-mail confirms your order placed with.shop.ballwatch.ch."

I am not sure if this means, that you payment information has successfully been submitted or something....

I sent an email to a person at BALL which I have delt with in the past, I got an automatic reply, she will be back on the 20th..._:roll:_

_


----------



## surfuz

That's why they are smart. The bid exclude shipping and taxes. Will still end up at least a hundred bucks.

I bid a ridiculous amount for one bid and what I reckon is their cost price for the other bid. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## mplsabdullah

Popcorn time :roll:

If anyone does get any ship notice, updates, etc. please keep us posted.


----------



## jfwund

surfuz said:


> Hope so. But something tells me I should not be so optimistic coz I bid less than 10 percent of (not off) RRP for one of the models.


Wow. I bid about 25% of the RRP on one and thought that was low...

Whatever else this is, it's a good promotion. Has me looking at other Ball watches...


----------



## gossler

I guess only time will tell what will happen. The suspense is killing me!

Surfuz they added 75 dls to the bid amount for shipping and handling. However Taxes are excluded. In the past, I have not been charged taxes for two watches bought directly from BALL and shipped to the US.


----------



## jfwund

Well, I just placed a stupid low bid for a ladies' watch for my wife, and did not receive the "your order has been accepted" email - just the Bid Status: Authorizing email. I'll keep this thread posted if I hear about either of the bids or any other update.


----------



## surfuz

I just did a check on my Amex statement using the Amex app. Status for both transaction is 'Pending'.

gossler, in my part of the world, I have been charged taxes for the preorder and also for this bid.

Forgot to add that for the second email, under charging method, it says Status : Authorised.

I believe I may have a case since email says "Your order has been accepted" as what timefleas pointed out. Contract law 101.. Offer and Acceptance. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunsFan

I'm trying to buy my first Ball watch & put in a bid on a Storm Chaser Pro. Does anyone know if your bid is not accepted if you will be given enough time to make a second bid higher than the first if you wish to. Thanks for any responses.

Chris


----------



## gossler

CajunsFan said:


> I'm trying to buy my first Ball watch & put in a bid on a Storm Chaser Pro. Does anyone know if your bid is not accepted if you will be given enough time to make a second bid higher than the first if you wish to. Thanks for any responses.
> 
> Chris


I specifically asked via Facebook. And they replied that you only get one chance... I find this hard to believe. I am guessing they will wait until about 3-4 days prior to decline bids that are too low, looking for better offers from people that are interested...


----------



## gossler

Surfuz, thats why I ship my order to the US. Mexico charges 16% sales tax, + customs broker fees....


----------



## Karkarov

If you got an email back saying your bid was accepted, your bid was accepted, you are going to be charged. If it just says pending on their site, that doesn't mean anything. Now, the watch matters a lot. If you bid low on a watch that is not "popular" you may get accepted at insanely low prices. In the first auction I got my Ball for BMW Chrono for slightly less than 20% of the MSRP. This time after 75 charge I bid slightly more than 25% on a watch, and I have gotten no response as of yet. Which leads me to believe it will be rejected.

Now, they can say all that "you get one bid" nonsense they want, I can still log in, and still place new bids on the same watch I have already bid on. I just hope they will be smart, take down any watch they have sold out of, and decline bids with at least 24 hours left so if you want to bid again at a higher value you can.


----------



## gossler

Karkarov said:


> If you got an email back saying your bid was accepted, your bid was accepted, you are going to be charged. If it just says pending on their site, that doesn't mean anything. Now, the watch matters a lot. If you bid low on a watch that is not "popular" you may get accepted at insanely low prices. In the first auction I got my Ball for BMW Chrono for slightly less than 20% of the MSRP. This time after 75 charge I bid slightly more than 25% on a watch, and I have gotten no response as of yet. Which leads me to believe it will be rejected.
> 
> Now, they can say all that "you get one bid" nonsense they want, I can still log in, and still place new bids on the same watch I have already bid on. I just hope they will be smart, take down any watch they have sold out of, and decline bids with at least 24 hours left so if you want to bid again at a higher value you can.


The problem is, the mail they send, does not say, "we have accepted your bid".

It is an automatic response, that states... "your order has been accepted". 
I have only gotten this emails, and last auction too. I never got a winning confirmation even though I did win last time...

Whats interesting is one forum member did place a ridiculously low bid, say, $20. And did not get this "your order has been accepted email"


----------



## surfuz

Karkarov said:


> If you got an email back saying your bid was accepted, your bid was accepted, you are going to be charged. If it just says pending on their site, that doesn't mean anything. Now, the watch matters a lot. If you bid low on a watch that is not "popular" you may get accepted at insanely low prices. In the first auction I got my Ball for BMW Chrono for slightly less than 20% of the MSRP. This time after 75 charge I bid slightly more than 25% on a watch, and I have gotten no response as of yet. Which leads me to believe it will be rejected.
> 
> Now, they can say all that "you get one bid" nonsense they want, I can still log in, and still place new bids on the same watch I have already bid on. I just hope they will be smart, take down any watch they have sold out of, and decline bids with at least 24 hours left so if you want to bid again at a higher value you can.


Hi Karkarov,

Did they send you a third email before the bid ends on delivery ? This will be fast right.. unlike the pre-orders coz the stock is already available.

Anyway, for those who are curious, I have confirmed with Ball that warranty will be same terms as normal sales.

But have not asked them to verify my orders yet coz not sure if this will result in my bid being looked upon less favorably.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

An update of sorts: Though I said I did not receive the email saying "your order was accepted," I did in fact get those automated responses - but they were for some reason caught by my junk mail filter. Just saw them this morning.

I'm not sure what to make of it, though, as I don't see a charge on my credit card (which the Ball website says they won't do until after the auction anyhow), and the auto response could be read as essentially saying "we've received your bid, and your payment method, should you win, is authorized." Though, I can also see how it could be read as an acceptance of the bid, albeit a rather vaguely worded acceptance.

I know that's probably not much help to anyone else, but it's still a "wait-and-see" situation for me. Given that I bid low, I doubt they'll accept my bids, and I'm reluctant to log in and bid higher in case they should accept a low bid and now all of a sudden I've unintentionally bought multiples of the same watch. Hopefully they do notify us ahead of time, but if not, well, c'est la vie.


----------



## mplsabdullah

My pending charges are now off my card. 

Going to have to wait 8 days or so to find out who won what however I would not get my hopes up in getting one of these watches for an extremely low price.


----------



## surfuz

Amex still list my charges as 'Pending'. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

This is how the 'charge' look like.









Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

I placed two offers. One in September 10 and the other in September 11. Only the "Pending Charge" from September 10 is off my card. The other one is still there.


----------



## WhoIsI

Did anyone have an error when checkout via postfinace?
I have changed the amount but it is still show an error.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

WhoIsI said:


> Did anyone have an error when checkout via postfinace?
> I have changed the amount but it is still show an error.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


I received an error because my card flagged it as a suspicious transaction. I had a text message from them and had to manually verify the transaction.


----------



## WhoIsI

Thank Elkins45.
But they did not ask for my visa card number yet when the error appear.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

WhoIsI said:


> Thank Elkins45.
> But they did not ask for my visa card number yet when the error appear.
> 
> Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


Maybe try a different Browser? I used Safari on a Mac.


----------



## WhoIsI

Thanks MarceloTheLion.
Safari on ipad, internet on android and Firefox on windows pc, they show the same error.
Maybe it is not the right time for me to bid new watch.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I like how we all came together and try to unravel what is going on with BALL!.... I hope they do confirm bids before the period ends and at least give us a chance to place a second bid in time.

Nobody in their right mind would place two bids on the same watch, risking getting it twice..


----------



## Elkins45

If the bid were low enough I would bid twice on the same watch. I think I could find a buyer if I had to flip one at the bid price.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

I bid on a couple of them and immediately got both emails. The second email at the bottom says "status:Authorised Authorisation code:XXXXXXX". It gives the actual code though.

i then went back to the website and went to MY ACCOUNT at the bottom of the page. My orders are shown as orders but it shows this:







I hope I do win, I'll be really excited. But right now I'm thinking the second email just states my card has been authorized to be charged. Maybe you guys can check your account on the site and see if you have anything different.


----------



## Karkarov

If you win, you will get more than one email. The first email is a "thank you for your bid" email, the second one is a "your bid has been accepted". When you get "your bid has been accepted" they are going to charge your card, and you are going to win. That is how it was in the Ball for BMW. My bid has still only gotten the one email, and I never had any sort of payment pending on my card.

Then again, this time the action is a little hotter, so maybe they are pending your payment so they have it to withdraw when needed, but if they only have 10 watches, and your bid falls to spot 11, they just release your pending and say "well we didn't actually charge it you know..."


----------



## Elkins45

Karkarov said:


> If you win, you will get more than one email. The first email is a "thank you for your bid" email, the second one is a "your bid has been accepted". When you get "your bid has been accepted" they are going to charge your card, and you are going to win. That is how it was in the Ball for BMW. My bid has still only gotten the one email, and I never had any sort of payment pending on my card.
> 
> Then again, this time the action is a little hotter, so maybe they are pending your payment so they have it to withdraw when needed, but if they only have 10 watches, and your bid falls to spot 11, they just release your pending and say "well we didn't actually charge it you know..."


My second email says "your order has been accepted" and my online order status says "Authorizing" but the authorization for the bid amount has dropped off my credit card.

I'll say this for them: they sure have given us a fun and suspenseful watch buying experience...or at least a watch _bidding_ experience.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Karkarov said:


> If you win, you will get more than one email. The first email is a "thank you for your bid" email, the second one is a "your bid has been accepted". When you get "your bid has been accepted" they are going to charge your card, and you are going to win. That is how it was in the Ball for BMW. My bid has still only gotten the one email, and I never had any sort of payment pending on my card.
> 
> Then again, this time the action is a little hotter, so maybe they are pending your payment so they have it to withdraw when needed, but if they only have 10 watches, and your bid falls to spot 11, they just release your pending and say "well we didn't actually charge it you know..."


I really hope so. My gf had no interest in watches before me, now she wears my aquaracer around when I leave it at her place and makes comments when I switch up my rotation. That victory ladies would be great for her. Probably should have bid more than I did on it. I'd email Ball but I have learned from watching the bargain thread not to poke the bear lol. Hear is to waiting it out with you all.


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> My second email says "your offer has been accepted" and my online order status says "Authorizing" but the authorization for the bid amount has dropped off my credit card.
> 
> I'll say this for them: they sure have given us a fun and suspenseful watch buying experience...or at least a watch _bidding_ experience.


It has been a suspenseful week I will tell you that!!


----------



## gossler

Karkarov said:


> If you win, you will get more than one email. The first email is a "thank you for your bid" email, the second one is a "your bid has been accepted". When you get "your bid has been accepted" they are going to charge your card, and you are going to win. That is how it was in the Ball for BMW. My bid has still only gotten the one email, and I never had any sort of payment pending on my card.
> 
> Then again, this time the action is a little hotter, so maybe they are pending your payment so they have it to withdraw when needed, but if they only have 10 watches, and your bid falls to spot 11, they just release your pending and say "well we didn't actually charge it you know..."


Last time did that second email say, "your bid has been accepted", or your "order has been accepted"??


----------



## Mechanicalworld

gossler said:


> Last time did that second email say, "your bid has been accepted", or your "order has been accepted"??


Didnt you buy one last time too? Lol


----------



## gossler

Mechanicalworld said:


> Didnt you buy one last time too? Lol


I did!! But I only got those two exact emails... I never got any other info from them! Not even shipping status or anything.

Last time I was charged before the sale period was over, I emailed asking about that and they confirmed I had won! Then about 3 weeks later I asked about my watch, they told me Ball USA would ship it to me. So I gave them a call, and they gave me a tracking number by phone.. the watch arrived the next day.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Lol, sounds like the system has some kinks to be worked out. It does have us all on the edge of our seats though lol


----------



## jfwund

Elkins45 said:


> My second email says "your offer has been accepted" and my online order status says "Authorizing" but the authorization for the bid amount has dropped off my credit card.
> 
> I'll say this for them: they sure have given us a fun and suspenseful watch buying experience...or at least a watch _bidding_ experience.


Hmm. My second emails both say "your order has been accepted" - I took that to mean that the bid was placed and the card was approved. I see no "pending" charge on my cc and my order history on the Ball site is authorizing, as in post #56 above. I understand why they would wait until next Friday to notify winners - try to maximize the profit and all that - but selfishly it would be nice to know for sure one way or another.

You're right, though - this has been fun to speculate about and probably a good way to drum up interest in their watches. I know I've been looking at their collection to see what else I might be interested in if I don't win the watch I bid on for myself...


----------



## Elkins45

jfwund said:


> Hmm. My second emails both say "your order has been accepted" - I took that to mean that the bid was placed and the card was approved. I see no "pending" charge on my cc and my order history on the Ball site is authorizing, as in post #56 above. I understand why they would wait until next Friday to notify winners - try to maximize the profit and all that - but selfishly it would be nice to know for sure one way or another.
> 
> You're right, though - this has been fun to speculate about and probably a good way to drum up interest in their watches. I know I've been looking at their collection to see what else I might be interested in if I don't win the watch I bid on for myself...


I misspoke, and will edit my post. It actually says my "order" and not "offer" has been accepted. That's actually a significant difference.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

jfwund said:


> Hmm. My second emails both say "your order has been accepted" - I took that to mean that the bid was placed and the card was approved. I see no "pending" charge on my cc and my order history on the Ball site is authorizing, as in post #56 above. I understand why they would wait until next Friday to notify winners - try to maximize the profit and all that - but selfishly it would be nice to know for sure one way or another.
> 
> You're right, though - this has been fun to speculate about and probably a good way to drum up interest in their watches. I know I've been looking at their collection to see what else I might be interested in if I don't win the watch I bid on for myself...


SORRY, typo on my end. All of my 2nd emails say "your ORDER has been accepted." When I placed the third order my AMEX notified me and had me verify the purchase so I know they ran the card but it does not yet show as posted to my AMEX account. To this point it seems like all of us have the same email scenario going on. This will be my first experience with Ball if I win but I imagine it won't be my last either if I do.


----------



## gossler

I would also think that last time they had a lot less attention because they only offered BMW watches that a lot of people did not like..


----------



## Mechanicalworld

There still aren't actually that many of us in here talking about them though so I think we all have decent chances


----------



## CajunsFan

I also received both emails also. But when I go to my Ball account it is not showing any pending orders or transactions. I hope that is not a bad sign. I guess I will see.


----------



## toddvb71

I immediately got two Ball emails: "Thank you for your bid", and "confirmation of your order placed" were in the subject lines. Also got an emails from my credit card issuer: "Your international charge alert" and "your single transaction alert". Those are normal since I have it set up that way in my CC account.

My order history on the Ball website shows the status as Authorizing.


----------



## surfuz

Must say that the advertisements are very well done for this campaign.. Nice pics of the Cannonball and the Storm chaser pro. Think Storm Chaser Pro is the most popular model ?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld

surfuz said:


> Must say that the advertisements are very well done for this campaign.. Nice pics of the Cannonball and the Storm chaser pro. Think Storm Chaser Pro is the most popular model ?
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


depends on who is bidding on these, Ball faithful mostly or people looking to try out the brand. I have never had a Ball watch which is what interests me in it. I have also never had a watch with tritium and enjoy watches around 40mm that aren't too heavy, I go up to 42mm for certain pieces. I am curious which one will be the dark horse that sells a few pieces for a good deal less than the other models by percent off. It will be funny if it happens to just be one particular color of a model.


----------



## gossler

Honestly they should start letting people know if they accept or decline bids early next week.. 

Its not fair to leave your customers in suspense for so long!


----------



## Karkarov

Mechanicalworld said:


> There still aren't actually that many of us in here talking about them though so I think we all have decent chances


Well it also depends on info we don't have.

Like let's say you bid on a cannonball with white dial. You really want it so you bid pretty strong, like say 45% or something retail. However, you don't know this but there are only two available, and two other guys bid higher, so you don't get the watch. But over here on the black dial version they had 10 watches. Some guy only bids, lets say 25% msrp. Way lower bid than yours, but he just sneaks in as winner number 10.

Watch availability is a real factor in what you will need to bid if you REALLY want to win, and we just don't know what is available.


----------



## Elkins45

Mechanicalworld said:


> depends on who is bidding on these, Ball faithful mostly or people looking to try out the brand. I have never had a Ball watch which is what interests me in it. I have also never had a watch with tritium and enjoy watches around 40mm that aren't too heavy, I go up to 42mm for certain pieces. I am curious which one will be the dark horse that sells a few pieces for a good deal less than the other models by percent off. It will be funny if it happens to just be one particular color of a model.


 I'm not sure how we will ever know this. It's not like they're going to post a list of the winning beds after the auction ends.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Karkarov said:


> Well it also depends on info we don't have.
> 
> Like let's say you bid on a cannonball with white dial. You really want it so you bid pretty strong, like say 45% or something retail. However, you don't know this but there are only two available, and two other guys bid higher, so you don't get the watch. But over here on the black dial version they had 10 watches. Some guy only bids, lets say 25% msrp. Way lower bid than yours, but he just sneaks in as winner number 10.
> 
> Watch availability is a real factor in what you will need to bid if you REALLY want to win, and we just don't know what is available.


I agree although I'd assume there are a decent amount available otherwise I don't see the point in dropping the price when they could wait for a few more sales. I guess I don't know how many watches they move.


----------



## gossler

I agree too! They must have a good aumount of watches to mount the sale event. It doesnt make sence to do all the advertisements and publicity on FB if they only have 5-10 of each watch... I guess they must have 50-100 after all they are discontinuing the models


----------



## surfuz

I'm thinking it's possible they only have few stock for the very popular ones. And mix in with lots of stock for those they really want to clear. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Mechanicalworld

surfuz said:


> I'm thinking it's possible they only have few stock for the very popular ones. And mix in with lots of stock for those they really want to clear.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


And what ones do you think those are? LOL. Although the downside to that for them is if they throw in a few nicer models to make the sale appealing people will bid on those ones and neglect the ones they want to move so it would be a bit counterintuitive.


----------



## terexac350

Mechanicalworld said:


> And what ones do you think those are? LOL. Although the downside to that for them is if they throw in a few nicer models to make the sale appealing people will bid on those ones and neglect the ones they want to move so it would be a bit counterintuitive.


Considering how cheaply these can be purchased on the web all of the watches must be very poor sellers, the only way to get rid of them without the embarrassment of a fire sale is to run an auction.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## hchj

While I agree that these are hard to sell models, the cannonball is still an excellent watch. I decided to try my luck... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Trainmaster Pulsemeter Chronograph MSF and GMT MSF has been listed on the online shop for a very long time. I think it's not popular, like the BMW watches. Suspect it will be listed on the auction shop eventually. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## anokewee

I placed an offer for the ball classic. Anti magnetic and shock proof. Specs wise looks good. I hope I'll get it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

terexac350 said:


> Considering how cheaply these can be purchased on the web all of the watches must be very poor sellers, the only way to get rid of them without the embarrassment of a fire sale is to run an auction.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


Where can they be purchased cheaply on the web that's not gray market?


----------



## john.6

Elkins45 said:


> Where can they be purchased cheaply on the web that's not gray market?


For Example

[Ball Watch] BALLWATCH Watch Train Master First Flight Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial 50m Waterproof GM1056D-S2J-BK Mens
￥ 138,704 
Amazon Prime eligible Join now
Only 1 left in stock.
Quantity: 1 Change quantity of [Ball Watch] BALLWATCH Watch Train Master First Flight Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial 50m Waterproof GM1056D-S2J-BK Mens 【Parallel import goods】 from 1
Sold by: Amazon Japan G.K.
Add gift options
Choose a delivery option:
AmazonGlobal Priority Shipping

$1,251 USD from Amazon Japan versus Ball RRP $3,599

Plenty of websites in Asia selling these auction models and more for cheap prices v the rrp and as the warranty is done online no worry's about it.
Try searching a bit harder


----------



## terexac350

john.6 said:


> For Example
> 
> [Ball Watch] BALLWATCH Watch Train Master First Flight Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial 50m Waterproof GM1056D-S2J-BK Mens
> ￥ 138,704
> Amazon Prime eligible Join now
> Only 1 left in stock.
> Quantity: 1 Change quantity of [Ball Watch] BALLWATCH Watch Train Master First Flight Stainless Steel Automatic Black Dial 50m Waterproof GM1056D-S2J-BK Mens 【Parallel import goods】 from 1
> Sold by: Amazon Japan G.K.
> Add gift options
> Choose a delivery option:
> AmazonGlobal Priority Shipping
> 
> $1,251 USD from Amazon Japan versus Ball RRP $3,599
> 
> Plenty of websites in Asia selling these auction models and more for cheap prices v the rrp and as the warranty is done online no worry's about it.
> Try searching a bit harder


Many websites selling these cheap, Malaysia and Japan especially.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

$1250 isn't a cheap price. $250 is a cheap price.


----------



## Jabrnet

I'm regretting my bid now... Hopefully I bid too low! I need to trim the collection before adding more. 

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> $1250 isn't a cheap price. $250 is a cheap price.


I think 1,250 is fair...600 ish is cheap... 250 is basically stealing. Lol


----------



## john.6

gossler said:


> I think 1,250 is fair...600 ish is cheap... 250 is basically stealing. Lol


If the list is $3,599 and this is $1,250 (65% off) then that's cheap, but of course they aren't even worth that, try trading one in, you will be either offered less than peanuts or declined at most places.

So only bid if you intend to keep the watch because even if you get it cheap it will be hard to unload.

There are no Ebay bids on any of the Ball watches that are offered at around $800 or more:
https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatches/31387/i.html?LH_Auction=1&_from=R40&Brand=BALL&_nkw=ball+watch


----------



## terexac350

john.6 said:


> If the list is $3,599 and this is $1,250 (65% off) then that's cheap, but of course they aren't even worth that, try trading one in, you will be either offered less than peanuts or declined at most places.
> 
> So only bid if you intend to keep the watch because even if you get it cheap it will be hard to unload.
> 
> There are no Ebay bids on any of the Ball watches that are offered at around $800 or more:
> https://www.ebay.com/sch/Wristwatches/31387/i.html?LH_Auction=1&_from=R40&Brand=BALL&_nkw=ball+watch


 I got a Deepquest for a ridiculously low price from a guy who couldn't get a trade in anywhere, so only bid for a keeper on these watches.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

I've never bought a watch with the thought of it being an investment. If I'm going to buy physical objects as investments I will buy guns. In the most desperate economic times guns retain their value far better than do watches, and they are far less susceptible to the whims of fashion.

I'm not a flipper or collector: I'm bidding for keepers. If I somehow ended up with a $5000 watch I would immediately start looking for someone with $5000 to spend on a watch.

If I win I will be very happy. If I lose I won't be particularly surprised. I just like tritium watches, and the fact these are tritium watches that don't need batteries is even more appealing.


----------



## gossler

Last time I really wanted the BMW chrono watch. And I did get it at a good price.

This time, I was not looking for any of the watches featured. It is more just a chance to get a watch I like at a very low price. If I get it I will be very happy... If I dont, I dont really mind, as I have a policy of buying no more than 1 watch per year, and I bought the BMW earlier this year already so...


----------



## timefleas

john.6 said:


> ...only bid if you intend to keep the watch because even if you get it cheap it will be hard to unload. There are no Ebay bids on any of the Ball watches that are offered at around $800 or more...


Another groundless assertion. (And besides, who bids on anything on the bay before the final 10 seconds of the auction?!)

If you are worried about whether Ball, or any other watch, actually sells (and for how much), rather than look at eBay's ongoing auctions, the more revealing route would be to check their SOLD listings, where at last glance, of the 78 functioning Ball automatics with tritium tubes that sold, 64 (82%) sold for at least your minimum of $800, and in many cases significantly more...(and yes, of course there are many more that didn't sell, mostly new, by actual online shops--it is a marketplace after all, where merchants are simply offering their wares).

The point is, Ball carries it own weight in the aftermarket, pretty much like other small to mid-level brands (Sinn, Damasko, Oris, Longines, etc.), where they ALL lose about 50% just by walking out the door, and some continue to go down from there--Ball routinely stays right at that mark, with some of the out of production watches, such as the early Fireman series, selling for close to or more than original retail. The exceptions appear to be the ones ending up in the MyOffer shop, whether due to over-production, lack of demand, or a model change is anybody's guess.

As others have mentioned though, if you are looking for a fruitful long term investment, buying watches is not where you want to be---buy them (Ball or almost any other brand) because you like them and want to wear them--if you don't like them, or don't want to wear them, then you are in the wrong place.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

I guess I need to get better at searching online, never searched foreign sites for watches other than sellers on places like chrono24 which are generally overpriced.


----------



## john.6

timefleas said:


> Another groundless assertion. (And besides, who bids on anything on the bay before the final 10 seconds of the auction?!)
> 
> If you are worried about whether Ball, or any other watch, actually sells (and for how much), rather than look at eBay's ongoing auctions, the more revealing route would be to check their SOLD listings, where at last glance, of the 78 functioning Ball automatics with tritium tubes that sold, 64 (82%) sold for at least your minimum of $800, and in many cases significantly more...(and yes, of course there are many more that didn't sell, mostly new, by actual online shops--it is a marketplace after all, where merchants are simply offering their wares).
> 
> The point is, Ball carries it own weight in the aftermarket, pretty much like other small to mid-level brands (Sinn, Damasko, Oris, Longines, etc.), where they ALL lose about 50% just by walking out the door, and some continue to go down from there--Ball routinely stays right at that mark, with some of the out of production watches, such as the early Fireman series, selling for close to or more than original retail. The exceptions appear to be the ones ending up in the MyOffer shop, whether due to over-production, lack of demand, or a model change is anybody's guess.
> 
> As others have mentioned though, if you are looking for a fruitful long term investment, buying watches is not where you want to be---buy them (Ball or almost any other brand) because you like them and want to wear them--if you don't like them, or don't want to wear them, then you are in the wrong place.


Maybe, as you are in Japan (or not) you should look at Rakuten and then state they stay at the mark, there are brand new Balls that sell for more than 60% off list price so by your statement we can take 50% off again. Sinn do not in any way lose money like Ball.
Anyway YOU only chimed in once you saw I had posted, not to let people know where they could buy the watches cheap which you should already know if you really are in japan, and maybe stop someone bidding too much.
Stop following me its creepy.


----------



## gossler

Keep it civil guys!! We are all here looking for cheap BALL watch


----------



## Erisgen

Hello Everyone.

I need some help here.

I go through the login process and click on "Bid Now". I am trying to place a bid on a Storm Chase Pro, steel bracelet, gray face with black sub dials. When I click on the product it takes me to product page and all I can see are "Add to cart", "Add to Wish List" and "Add to Compare", I don't see a place where I can enter my bid. When I add my watch into "Cart" it takes me through the process all the way to "Confirm Order" at full price. 

Most of the other watches have the "Place Your Bid Now". Do any of you might know why this watch may be pulled out of auction?

Thanks for your help


----------



## gossler

Erisgen said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I need some help here.
> 
> I go through the login process and click on "Bid Now". I am trying to place a bid on a Storm Chase Pro, steel bracelet, gray face with black sub dials. When I click on the product it takes me to product page and all I can see are "Add to cart", "Add to Wish List" and "Add to Compare", I don't see a place where I can enter my bid. When I add my watch into "Cart" it takes me through the process all the way to "Confirm Order" at full price.
> 
> Most of the other watches have the "Place Your Bid Now". Do any of you might know why this watch may be pulled out of auction?
> 
> Thanks for your help


Maybe they no longer have them in stock? I mean, even if they have 150 watches in stock they could have assigned only 100 to auction sale... but I dont know...


----------



## terexac350

Mechanicalworld said:


> I guess I need to get better at searching online, never searched foreign sites for watches other than sellers on places like chrono24 which are generally overpriced.


closer0924 an eBay seller from Japan is very good and usually have around 650 watches for sale and ship worldwide. Or sign up for a buying service like " Buyee" who will purchase in Japan on your behalf and ship it to you.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

gossler said:


> Maybe they no longer have them in stock? I mean, even if they have 150 watches in stock they could have assigned only 100 to auction sale... but I dont know...


Thanks. Same thing came to my mind too but why would they distribute all the available watches before the auction is closed. Some people may still place higher bids. I sent an email to Ball, let's see if they are going to answer.


----------



## Elkins45

Erisgen said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I need some help here.
> 
> I go through the login process and click on "Bid Now". I am trying to place a bid on a Storm Chase Pro, steel bracelet, gray face with black sub dials. When I click on the product it takes me to product page and all I can see are "Add to cart", "Add to Wish List" and "Add to Compare", I don't see a place where I can enter my bid. When I add my watch into "Cart" it takes me through the process all the way to "Confirm Order" at full price.
> 
> Most of the other watches have the "Place Your Bid Now". Do any of you might know why this watch may be pulled out of auction?
> 
> Thanks for your help


I can't help you, but I can confirm I am seeing the same thing for this model. Maybe it's just a glitch...you still have a few days left to bid.


----------



## surfuz

Must be a glitch coz I just check and am able to enter a bid for that.

4 more days left. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

Please delete...post by mistake!!!


----------



## ShaggyDog

I'm not bidding on any of these watches myself but I am very interested to who wins something here.


----------



## gossler

Im going mad not knowing, and there's still 3 more days of waiting!!! 

How are you guys doing??? Next sale I'll bid on the last day


----------



## goranilic

Any chance we could find out how many watches are up for bidding at least?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

gossler said:


> Im going mad not knowing, and there's still 3 more days of waiting!!!
> 
> How are you guys doing??? Next sale I'll bid on the last day


Yeah, it's hard waiting. I'm now telling myself that I almost certainly won't win either the watch I bid on for myself or the watch I bid on for my wife, and I've been looking at Ball's other watches for my next purchase, whenever that is...

I was hoping they'd notify us sooner, but of course it makes more sense from their perspective to wait until the end to see what they can get.


----------



## Elkins45

So to add more intrigue, the temporary authorization that had dropped off my card has now reappeared. Hmmm...


----------



## gossler

I am getting tired of waiting! Of not knowing... next time I will wait until 3 or 2 days before it ends... this is crazy


----------



## jfwund

Elkins45 said:


> So to add more intrigue, the temporary authorization that had dropped off my card has now reappeared. Hmmm...


The thick plottens...
or something...

My card has no pending charge or temporary authorization on it, if that adds anything to the intrigue (as much as "nothing is happening" adds to the intrigue).


----------



## Jabrnet

jfwund said:


> The thick plottens...
> or something...
> 
> My card has no pending charge or temporary authorization on it, if that adds anything to the intrigue (as much as "nothing is happening" adds to the intrigue).


Same here, but my account on ball still says authorizing

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

Elkins45 said:


> So to add more intrigue, the temporary authorization that had dropped off my card has now reappeared. Hmmm...


Aannnddd...six hours later it's gone again. The Swiss must have a strange sense of humor.


----------



## Jabrnet

Just got my outbid notice through email.

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Jabrnet said:


> Just got my outbid notice through email.
> 
> Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


Yeap me too... but there is still time


----------



## jfwund

I also got my outbid emails. This has been fun, but I think I'm going to hold off bidding higher for right now, as I've been looking at other Ball watches and have my eye on a few that aren't in this auction...


----------



## Jabrnet

gossler said:


> Yeap me too... but there is still time


Oh I had immediately regretted my bid after placing it so I'm pumped!

Sent from my ONEPLUS A3000 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

I also got an outbid email. Did anyone NOT get and outbid email?


----------



## surfuz

Got it too for both models I bid:

The authorization hold on your credit card for guarantee has been released accordingly. As our current MyOffer program will be ending in less than 72 hours, you can now bid on the same model again with a higher bid or try your luck on another model at.http://myoffer.ballwatch.ch

We hope that you will seize this amusing opportunity to get the BALL timepiece that you like at your price as we will not be featuring the same model in our MyOffer program in the near future.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

No intention to bid higher. I have bid the price I want, and if I dun get it, it's fine. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

Outbid on all mine as well.


----------



## Mechanicalworld

Outbid on all 4 of mine. I am happy though as I have a new watch en route from topper.


----------



## surfuz

I have 3 preorders on the way. So it's fine.

I guess Ball must have used some big data analytics and they certainly got it right. It's either your first Ball or your tenth.. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Mechanicalworld said:


> Outbid on all 4 of mine. I am happy though as I have a new watch en route from topper.


Wow.. 4 bids 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I guess this time around the watches offered where more popular than last time. As Last time they where all BMW watches. Or maybe less stock was available... who knows. 

I had placed 3 Bids, but was only confident on one of them... I lost all 3 of them, and only increased my bid on one of them.


----------



## CajunsFan

Same here. Outbid on both of mine.


----------



## goranilic

Hello,

This one is still NOT available bidding. I emailed Ball directly and received response 2 days later "Could we know where you located?"...?! With no further details? I was under impression that watches are not offered for specific geographic areas.

Does anyone else have same issue?

Storm Chaser Pro - CM3090C-S1J-GY



Erisgen said:


> Hello Everyone.
> 
> I need some help here.
> 
> I go through the login process and click on "Bid Now". I am trying to place a bid on a Storm Chase Pro, steel bracelet, gray face with black sub dials. When I click on the product it takes me to product page and all I can see are "Add to cart", "Add to Wish List" and "Add to Compare", I don't see a place where I can enter my bid. When I add my watch into "Cart" it takes me through the process all the way to "Confirm Order" at full price.
> 
> Most of the other watches have the "Place Your Bid Now". Do any of you might know why this watch may be pulled out of auction?
> 
> Thanks for your help


----------



## jfwund

Yeah, I don't have the option to bid on the grey storm chaser pro either. Only "add to basket..."


----------



## Grinny456

So, I bid on the strap version of the grey Storm Chaser, but you guys must have outbid me.


----------



## goranilic

No I am still on the fence. At least, not yet.



Grinny456 said:


> So, I bid on the strap version of the grey Storm Chaser, but you guys must have outbid me.


----------



## Erisgen

goranilic said:


> Hello,
> 
> This one is still NOT available bidding. I emailed Ball directly and received response 2 days later "Could we know where you located?"...?! With no further details? I was under impression that watches are not offered for specific geographic areas.
> 
> Does anyone else have same issue?
> 
> *Storm Chaser Pro - CM3090C-S1J-GY*


I have been exchanging emails with Ball past 4 days to no resolution. I gave up and bid on another watch.


----------



## Erisgen

Today I bid on a watch and received 2 emails from Ball. The first email said "Bid Confirmation" and the second email said "* Your order has been accepted.". Immediately after that, I received an email from my credit card for a "foreign purchase" and my credit card is charged. If I get the watch, the price I paid will be very reasonable for this watch but not a steal. If anything changes, I will keep you updated.


----------



## asushane

Erisgen said:


> Today I bid on a watch and received 2 emails from Ball. The first email said "Bid Confirmation" and the second email said "* Your order has been accepted.". Immediately after that, I received an email from my credit card for a "foreign purchase" and my credit card is charged. If I get the watch, the price I paid will be very reasonable for this watch but not a steal. If anything changes, I will keep you updated.


Those are the emails that I got last week after my two offers.

Today I received outbid emails on those offers.


----------



## anokewee

Mine was outbidded too. "We hope that you will seize this amusing opportunity to get the BALL timepiece".... Amusing indeed lol

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

I went back and made a slightly higher bid on the one I like most and it wasn't immediately rejected. Don't know if that has any meaning.

This ha been amusing for sure.


----------



## Erisgen

Thanks. So I have 2 days to rejected


----------



## gossler

I increased my bid about 30%... and that put me about in the middle of the "suggestion bar" ...

But I guess I still have two more days of waiting ahead of me.


----------



## terexac350

gossler said:


> I increased my bid about 30%... and that put me about in the middle of the "suggestion bar" ...
> 
> But I guess I still have two more days of waiting ahead of me.


Surely the middle of the bar puts you in the price range of a new watch available online from other retailers with the same warranty but without the handling fee and tax.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1

I haven't got outbid notice yet. Hopefully I'll get one


----------



## Elkins45

terexac350 said:


> Surely the middle of the bar puts you in the price range of a new watch available online from other retailers with the same warranty but without the handling fee and tax.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


With the same warranty? Are the Japanese sellers you have mentioned ADs offering a full warranty?


----------



## john.6

Elkins45 said:


> With the same warranty? Are the Japanese sellers you have mentioned ADs offering a full warranty?[/QUOT
> 
> You register for warranty online once you receive it , just put the details they ask you for, plus activating the warranty online gives you and extra year, so 3yrs instead of the standard 2yrs.
> 
> Welcome to BALL Watch - Warranty Registration


----------



## terexac350

Elkins45 said:


> With the same warranty? Are the Japanese sellers you have mentioned ADs offering a full warranty?


Watch comes with shop name and date on guarantee card, you just register online and get an extra year free.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> With the same warranty? Are the Japanese sellers you have mentioned ADs offering a full warranty?


Well it is a little below the middle... I have not found the watch online at the price I bid. Still, I am looking for a deal, not a fair price on an unpopular model.


----------



## d-bass11

I placed my bid a couple of days ago thinking it wouldn't get accepted. Then I read the first several pages here and was SURE I overbid and was really mad at myself. Now I feel like I probably over-bid but not horribly. Considering I didn't really intend to buy another watch right now; if I win I hope it's awesome or it's going to get flipped............Either way I'm probably going to be putting one piece of the collection up for sale.


----------



## Grinny456

So, would you please share these "Japanese dealers"...?

BTW, my rejected bid for the Storm Chaser was $800. Didn't expect to get it at that, but thrilled if I did.


----------



## gossler

Grinny456 said:


> So, would you please share these "Japanese dealers"...?
> 
> BTW, my rejected bid for the Storm Chaser was $800. Didn't expect to get it at that, but thrilled if I did.


I haven't been able to find new storm chasers for below 2,000 online... let alone what I will hopefully get it for...


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> I haven't been able to find new storm chasers for below 2,000 online... let alone what I will hopefully get it for...


Are you talking about 2k USD?

It is possible to find new ones from ADs in Singapore at this price. 3 years Ball International warranty + 2 years Ball Singapore warranty.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

surfuz said:


> Are you talking about 2k USD?
> 
> It is possible to find new ones from ADs in Singapore at this price. 3 years Ball International warranty + 2 years Ball Singapore warranty.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Well I live in Mexico, and don't usually go to Asia that often. I did not bid 2,000 btw... not even close.

In Mexico I have only seen one AD, and they have very limited stock, and don't offer discounts.

So I bid a cheap 850 and that was outbid, next was a fair price, for an unpopular model that I happen to like... and I guess we will see what happens next.

My fisrt Ball, I bought in Hong Kong, and I saved enough vs the AD in Mexico, that I basically flew to HK for free! But I did visit many, maybe more than 10 ADs in Kowloon and Hong Kong, even in Macau, and only one of them offered a decent discount. It was the first one I visited Lol!!


----------



## toddvb71

So by bid was rejected (notified by email), but when I went to bid again my first bid was there and is still shown as "authorizing". When I went to bid again my total was for both bids. Has anyone else seen this and what did you do? TIA


----------



## gossler

toddvb71 said:


> So by bid was rejected (notified by email), but when I went to bid again my first bid was there and is still shown as "authorizing". When I went to bid again my total was for both bids. Has anyone else seen this and what did you do? TIA


Yes I have all my bids showing authorizing, showing on their web page... how ever, We do have the emails where they declined our bids, and those emails do state the bid number they are rejecting. So Im not to worried. It would be very easy to report that to the credit card company if it comes to that, Which I highly doubt.


----------



## surfuz

The auction has ended. Anyone got the confirmation ? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

Not in many parts of the world. I am sure they will wait till tomorrow.


----------



## gossler

Im still seeing 10 hours left on the clock


----------



## surfuz

I see, so they do adjust the countdown for different parts of the world. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chronohound

I bid about 6 days ago. Based my bid on what my local AD gave me for a discount on my Mad Cow display model when they were having a huge sale.:-! I think my bid was reasonable but not an extreme discount.:think: It was a price I would pay for the watch if given the opportunity. I bid of on the Storm Chaser Pro grey dial with the leather strap. 
Unfortunately I recently bought this Raymond Weil at a price equaling almost 50% off of my bid price. Minus the love for tubes, it now seems a bit redundant on my part. :-s














F29 will sort it out ;-)


----------



## gossler

Chronohound said:


> I bid about 6 days ago. Based my bid on what my local AD gave me for a discount on my Mad Cow display model when they were having a huge sale.:-! I think my bid was reasonable but not an extreme discount.:think: It was a price I would pay for the watch if given the opportunity. I bid of on the Storm Chaser Pro grey dial with the leather strap.
> Unfortunately I recently bought this Raymond Weil at a price equaling almost 50% off of my bid price. Minus the love for tubes, it now seems a bit redundant on my part. :-s
> View attachment 12526589
> View attachment 12526749
> 
> 
> F29 will sort it out ;-)


They look very different to me! They have difrent vibes going. Both are really nice!


----------



## goranilic

Erisgen said:


> Not in many parts of the world. I am sure they will wait till tomorrow.


Are they working on weekends?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

Obviously "Not". Website is taken down. It seems like they are going to keep the suspense going on for few more days. Do anyone know how long it usually takes them to notify us?


----------



## gossler

Erisgen said:


> Obviously "Not". Website is taken down. It seems like they are going to keep the suspense going on for few more days. Do anyone know how long it usually takes them to notify us?


Last time, the only "notification" I received was a charge on my credit card. Hopefully they will let us know on Monday.


----------



## tmac6767

My first time with Ball Offer. I am so used to instant gratification of Ebay auction style (last minute bidding) that I check it last night immediately after count down ended. No email notifications, and it looks like the website is down as well. Wish they are a little more customer centric ... 

In the meantime, can we discuss about much we bid since it has ended or is it typically frowned upon?


----------



## terexac350

Why not, you didn't sign a confidentiality agreement.

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Wondering if this means the "bids" are assessed manually.

This also means possibility of human error exist.. And those rejected still got chance ? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

It would be fair on their side to acknowledge that bidding is over and how many pieces were sold..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

I just received rejections for both of my revised "second-wave" bids. Both were around 30% of the suggested price, so it would seem they didn't go for fire sale prices.


----------



## goranilic

Dis you receive " decline" or "out bid" email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I recived a Congratulations your bid has been accepted email today


----------



## Elkins45

goranilic said:


> Dis you receive " decline" or "out bid" email?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Both. The subject said "your bid has been declined" and the body of the email said you have been outbid by other higher bidders.



> Thank you for your kind participation in our MyOffer program.
> Unfortunately, due to limited stock availability and overwhelming responses, we regret to inform you that your bid (Bid No. 3398) has been outbid by higher bidders. The authorization hold on your credit card for guarantee has been released accordingly.


----------



## ergezen1

I received congratulations message. 2 weeks for shipment.


----------



## d-bass11

I also got a congratulations email for successful bid. Also said up to 2 weeks for delivery.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

I got 1 outbid and 2 congratulations...


----------



## surfuz

Congratulations. For those who won, can share roughly where your bid stands compared to RRP.. 60%?

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## MarceloTheLion

50%


----------



## CajunsFan

WooHoo. Got a Congratulations email for a Storm Chaser Pro. Can't wait to get my first Ball watch in a couple weeks. 

Chris


----------



## gossler

38% for me


----------



## tmac6767

I got the congrats email - I guess I am buying one... I was just fooling around, now I will have to talk to my wife on why I need one more watch when I already have 20 watches. Just got a Tudor 4-5 months ago.

Anyways, for future reference for the fellow forum members, I bid around mid 400 (before $75 processing fee), for the cheapest model - Fireman Enterprise. I think the suggested RRP price at BallOffer is something like $1300.

Does anyone know if we are responsible for paying custom/import tax? I am in US.


----------



## d-bass11

Well, it depends which source you use to calculate mine. My bid (excluding the handling charge) was 42% of Original MSRP.

SO....... I don't really know. I am pretty certain I overpaid, but not too mad about it. The $75 charge is a bummer.


----------



## Erisgen

Congratulations to those who won their bids and enjoy your new watch(es).

I received 2 out bid emails. I made offers to Storm Chaser Pro, reverse panda and Enterprise, black dial. My offers were at 20% MSRP, I could go 30% but wasn't too crazy about the watches they had on sale. I will wait until they offer Hydrocarbon or GMT models. Ball introductory prices on new models usually run at 50-60% of MSRP and I may offer up to 40% on Hydrocarbon or GMT models.


----------



## timefleas

*Ball Watch Forum Rules and Guidelines*

2 No discussion of grey market or non-authorized dealers. *No discussion of discounts.
*


----------



## Slant

Hey folks, I've started a new continuation thread in the PUBLIC forum so we can continue discussing our incomings and what deals we got from the auction.

https://www.watchuseek.com/f2/incom...fers-recent-auction-4539973.html#post44178643


----------



## d-bass11

I was also just fooling around and ended up spending $ that I really don't need to spend right now. I also bid on an Enterprise. I chose the white dial as I do not have any white dial watches. I have convinced myself that something of similar value will need to be sold if I end up liking the Enterprise. If not, hopefully I can flip with with minimal damage.


----------



## gossler

timefleas said:


> *Ball Watch Forum Rules and Guidelines*
> 
> 2 No discussion of grey market or non-authorized dealers. *No discussion of discounts.
> *


This is a new gray area in the rules I guess, as they are authorized, and no discounts where given... it was an auction. Which now has ended and no more of this discontinued watches will be available in the future...

That is why I did not mind sharing in this thread. If you think it is right, do delete the posts you think do not comply with the rules...


----------



## surfuz

Hi folks,

I just received the second official emails that my bids have been declined. 

It reads: Your Bid has been updated to the following status:
Declined Bid


Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> This is a new gray area in the rules I guess, as they are authorized, and no discounts where given... it was an auction. Which now has ended and no more of this discontinued watches will be available in the future...
> 
> That is why I did not mind sharing in this thread. If you think it is right, do delete the posts you think do not comply with the rules...


Agree. Strictly speaking it is about pre-order pricing relative to RRP. On Official Ball site with papers and warranty, not grey market.

Also about bid prices, not about discounts.

Btw, gossler, there is nothing in the email I receive from Ball which suggests that they will not offer the same model in future. They only said "not in the near future".

Extract from email:

We hope that you will seize this amusing opportunity to get the BALL timepiece that you like at your price as we will not be featuring the same model in our MyOffer program in the near future.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## afham07

CajunsFan said:


> WooHoo. Got a Congratulations email for a Storm Chaser Pro. Can't wait to get my first Ball watch in a couple weeks.
> 
> Chris


what is your bid price bro if you dont mind sharing?


----------



## cspayne

Auction site is up and re-stocked. Worldtime is leading off filled by Cleveland Express.


----------



## cspayne

cspayne said:


> Auction site is up and re-stocked. Worldtime is leading off filled by Cleveland Express.


Followed by not filled, sorry


----------



## goranilic

How old are this models?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Are the ones on offer now completely different models than the ones on auction before?

How often does the model refresh?


----------



## goranilic

Only one is from previous offer.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

Huh....it was months between the first one and the second, but just about a week for the third. Wonder if they are going to keep an auction going continually?

I'm back in with a bid.


----------



## surfuz

Surprised too. Am going to give this a miss. Starting to get fatigued.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

Hmm. I'm not in love with any of them in this round. The world time is cool, but out of my current budget, and the last auction has taught me not to bid until the end.
I'm interested to see if this is something that will refresh every few weeks now...


----------



## surfuz

Since there is previous model, it means there is a reserve price.

After second glance, I may be interested in the Cleveland Express. Anyone else eyeing this model? 

But no hurry, will wait the the current preorder ends and see if something interesting comes up. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

But seems like people can win the bid with 35-50% off rrp price?


----------



## Elkins45

> Since there is previous model, it means there is a reserve price.


This is an interesting observation. I wonder if there is a different SKU or model number for this one?

I keep waiting for a preorder with more Arabic numeral tubes. Something like the Black Rock but not >$2K


----------



## gossler

Honestly none they offer speak to me. I think I will pass too.

Also I have now bought 2 watches this year... I think that is enough...

Looking forward to January


----------



## gossler

xherion said:


> But seems like people can win the bid with 35-50% off rrp price?


It all depends on demand, they have a limited stock, so, in theory you could get it for 10% of the RRP (Not to be confused with, 10% OFF)

Last time around it was between 32-45% of the RRP.... but I think last sale had more popular models than this one.


----------



## Elkins45

None of these really speak to me either, but I figure there's no harm in making a somewhat low bid on the one I like best. But only one...last time I had bids on four different ones in play.


----------



## goranilic

I do not think that Ball will let any watch go for less than 25-30%.


----------



## CajunsFan

gossler said:


> Honestly none they offer speak to me. I think I will pass too.
> 
> Also I have now bought 2 watches this year... I think that is enough...
> 
> Looking forward to January


I agree. I don't like these as much as the last batch. Not to mention I saw an Omega Seamaster Diver 007 Limited watch that a dealer listed on here that I absolutely fell in love with. But I think I will have to sell my first born & possibly prostitute myself out to buy it. On second thought, that would cost me money. Lol.


----------



## Alansmithee

What markets are they actually offering this is? When they did the BMW watches I could bid - it's not available to me this time in the UK.


----------



## gossler

Alansmithee said:


> What markets are they actually offering this is? When they did the BMW watches I could bid - it's not available to me this time in the UK.


Not sure, I guess it would be best to ask them on FB. I live in Mexico and I can see the sale, also, I have my watches shipped to the US. So as far as I know... Mexico, and USA.


----------



## surfuz

It is offered in Singapore market too as in previous auction. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

Sorta odd given they are shipping them from Europe (right? or is this stock they have in NA/Far East?).


----------



## inthepit

Anyone else get their shipping confirmation 2 day fedex from China. I’m doubtful but I am on the west coast.


----------



## surfuz

U mean they ship from China, not Switzerland? 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

I got a shipping notification from fedex too. It is shipped from Switzerland directly to my address in the US


----------



## MarceloTheLion

For those who have not gotten a shipping confirmation, this is what Ball replied to my email last night:

"I requested an update from the logistics, our team has been shipping watches from the MyOffer program all week. They told me that all the watches are going to be sent by mid next week. You will automatically receive the tracking number once available."

I guess they are sending them one by one and will be done by next week.


----------



## inthepit

I mistook CH for China, actually shipping from Switzerland. FedEx says tomorrow but I have strong doubts unless they used a really expensive shipping method to guarantee two days.


----------



## xherion

So are you guys going in for this round?

The auction doesn't have the model that i am aiming for yet.


----------



## surfuz

I'm getting the Airborne II new preorder. So will give the auction a miss. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

CH means, Confederatio Helvetica aka Switzerland . Mine was shipped on Wednesday, and is at destination today... . Also, I shipped it to US an live in Mexico. So it will be another week before I can pick it up.


----------



## goranilic

Mine just arrived... Chicago


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Congratulations! This is fast compared to preorders. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

Thanx. I was surprised myself 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

goranilic said:


> Thanx. I was surprised myself
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I was just notified, mine is delivered too! Its killing me not being able to pick it up until next Wednesday....


----------



## d-bass11

I just received my "white" Fireman Enterprise. I am very pleased with the watch and I think it will make it's way into the daily rotation.......BUT.....

1.The "white" dial is actually silver (I am ok with that)

2. The bracelet is nice but does not taper at all. I was not expecting this. It makes a relatively elegant watch seem too chunky and it's not nearly as comfortable as if it even tapered down to 18mm from 20mm.

I will say that the bracelet is definitely a let down from a comfort stand point and even somewhat from a looks stand point.

A bonus is that a black nato strap with Ball hardware was included. If only I liked nato straps......


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> I'm getting the Airborne II new preorder. So will give the auction a miss.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Hmmm....I must have missed this one. Off to the Ball website for me!


----------



## Erisgen

Non of these models look good. I just bought a Ball, Engineer Hydrocarbon DEVGRU through preorder program


----------



## ergezen1

Received Ball Enterprise Black yesterday. 
*One word: amazing!* Absolutely a steal.


----------



## CajunsFan

My Storm Chaser arrived Thursday but I wasn't able to get it till today. Overall I'm happy with the watch. The only complaint I have is that the inside edges of the lugs are very sharp. Almost like they weren't finished correctly. Even the band link edges are sharp where it meets the lug. Not the outside of the band but where the links meet in the middle. But only at the lug, not the rest of the links in the band. So sharp to the touch that if the watch were to brush up against someone it might cut them. Is this normal for Ball watches? This is my first one. Anyone else have the same problem? Thanks.

Chris.


----------



## Erisgen

Ball added new models into auction site, including some gold watches.


----------



## jfwund

Yeah, so I'm a sucker. I totally bid again. Hope it works out this time...


----------



## xherion

Wow they added celcius, Fahrenheit, and moon phases as well!


----------



## gossler

xherion said:


> Wow they added celcius, Fahrenheit, and moon phases as well!


The moonface watch is really tempting me...


----------



## xherion

double post


----------



## xherion

Me too but too bad no blue dials one 😭


----------



## deme3erw

xherion said:


> Me too but too bad no blue dials one 


I think the blue dial version has been discontinued (I emailed Ball recently regarding this one).


----------



## Elkins45

xherion said:


> Wow they added celcius, Fahrenheit, and moon phases as well!


I saw the celsius but not the Fahrenheit. I also noticed some of them don't have a night view image.


----------



## anokewee

Hmm some of the newly added models are interesting... maybe...

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

My Bad, yeah only Celcius, no Fahrenheit.



Elkins45 said:


> I saw the celsius but not the Fahrenheit. I also noticed some of them don't have a night view image.


----------



## surfuz

Couldn't resist, I'm in. Fingers crossed. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Guys, quick question.

If i bidded and I received email saying that the order has been accepted, does it mean I won it? or just simply means thanks for the bid and we will review after bid timing ended?


----------



## surfuz

Not sure coz I never won the bid before.

There are two email, one on the financial portion which always 'wrongly' say order has been accepted.

Now that bid is closing, can I know if anyone received email to try bid higher like the previous time ?

The email I got upon bidding is:

Thank you for submitting your bid on.BALL MyOffer.We're in the process of assessing your bid and we will email you soon with the result..

At this stage your credit card has not been charged. Only successful bids are with engagement.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

xherion said:


> Guys, quick question.
> 
> If i bidded and I received email saying that the order has been accepted, does it mean I won it? or just simply means thanks for the bid and we will review after bid timing ended?


I'm pretty sure it means thanks for the bid. You get a confirmation email from Ball and an email from the finance company that handles the payment. In the last round, I received both of those and had my bids declined.

I'm hoping this round is more successful as I bid on a watch that I've had my eye on for a while...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

Ball is the auctioneer. Absent any significant bids higher than yours theoretically you would win the "auction". I am certain as a licensed Auctioneer myself that Ball has in mind a minimum "reserve" on each piece.


----------



## goranilic

Hmmm,... This Flying Scotsman is gorgeous. I wonder how much to offer?!?!


----------



## Elkins45

Just received my rejection notice for one ending tonight. I bid 35% of RRP on a GMT model.


----------



## xherion

Are you in Australia or Japan/Korea?

Auction in Singapore will end in 10 min.



Elkins45 said:


> Just received my rejection notice for one ending tonight. I bid 35% of RRP on a GMT model.


----------



## Elkins45

I'm in USA


----------



## MarceloTheLion

surfuz said:


> Not sure coz I never won the bid before.
> 
> There are two email, one on the financial portion which always 'wrongly' say order has been accepted.
> 
> The email I got upon bidding is:
> 
> Thank you for submitting your bid on.BALL MyOffer.We're in the process of assessing your bid and we will email you soon with the result..
> 
> At this stage your credit card has not been charged. Only successful bids are with engagement.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Uppon placing your bids, the first two emails mean your bid has been _*recieved*_. At the *end *of the aution they will email you with the official notice if your bid won or lost...

Final emails look like this:

*If your bid was DECLINED: 
*"Dear ____,

Thank you for your kind participation in our MyOffer program. 
Unfortunately, due to limited stock availability and overwhelming responses, we regret to inform you that your bid (Bid No. ____) has been outbid by higher bidders. The authorization hold on your credit card for guarantee has been released accordingly.
Our MyOffer program will be updated with new models in the near future. Meanwhile, if you are interested in purchasing a BALL timepiece, please visit our online shop to pursue our collection. Currently, we have running pre-order programs which you can personalize your BALL Watch at an exclusive price, details at shop.ballwatch.ch 
For further assistance on the MyOffer program, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]. For all the latest news on BALL Watch, please follow us at various social media platforms."

*If your bid was SUCCESSFUL:
*"Dear ____,

Congratulations!
The bid (No. ____) you placed with the MyOffer program has been accepted and payment has been made on the credit card you have provided previously. For delivery, depending on your shipping destination, you can expect to receive your brand new BALL timepiece within 2 weeks (barring any unforeseeable circumstances, including but not limited to delay in customs clearance and obtaining related import/export license).
Once again, thank you for participating in the program and your support in BALL Watch. We sincerely hope your new BALL Watch will serve you well in the years to come.
For further assistance on the MyOffer program, please feel free to contact us at [email protected]. For all the latest news on BALL Watch, please follow us at various social media platforms."


----------



## xherion

How long after auction ended do you usually receive the successful / outbid email?


----------



## Elkins45

I received my outbid notice before the auction ended.


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> I received my outbid notice before the auction ended.


You can expect to get notice on Monday.

Did they let anybody know if the where outbid before the auction ended this time?


----------



## goranilic

I am disapointed, no blue dials offered so far.


----------



## surfuz

No updates sent to me so far. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Neither is mine


----------



## xherion

No further updates from them till now


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> You can expect to get notice on Monday.
> 
> Did they let anybody know if the where outbid before the auction ended this time?


I did not receive any notification. Maybe coz I bid late.

Anyway.. For now, no news is good news.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

You mean not even the post finance notification surfuz?


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> You mean not even the post finance notification surfuz?


I only got the standard two emails when I did the bid. This time no email asking me to bid higher.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> I only got the standard two emails when I did the bid. This time no email asking me to bid higher.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Could be the bids they had for the watches available were high enough they did not feel the need to get more offers.


----------



## Heljestrand

Karkarov said:


> Could be the bids they had for the watches available were high enough they did not feel the need to get more offers.


As stated before being a licensed auctioneer myself and dealing with live and online auction platforms I am wary of the concept of this silent auction format where you never really know where you stand. And without sounding blasphemous what keeps the site from having a "house account" that bids for itself to protect a desired end price or has a reserve of sorts? Perhaps I should read the terms on the site if the fine print says that items will have some sort of seller protection on end pricing?


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> I only got the standard two emails when I did the bid. This time no email asking me to bid higher.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


I placed a bid on the last day, after getting an outbid notice for the watch I had initially bid on last week. So far I haven't received anything beyond the two standard bid acknowledgements either.


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> I placed a bid on the last day, after getting an outbid notice for the watch I had initially bid on last week. So far I haven't received anything beyond the two standard bid acknowledgements either.


But you did receive a "you have been out bid" email on this last Auction?


----------



## surfuz

Not yet for me. I also bid on the last day. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## goranilic

surfuz said:


> Not yet for me. I also bid on the last day.
> 
> Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


Hopefully, you"ll win, but they will let us know tomorrow - for us who put bids on the last day. Good luck all.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

gossler said:


> But you did receive a "you have been out bid" email on this last Auction?


Not on the bid placed on the last day.


----------



## CDawson

I had buyers remorse almost instantly after placing my bid. It was a low bid so fingers crossed it gets rejected. It’s been awhile since I chased the deal instead of the watch. I guess some lessons need repeating.


----------



## Heljestrand

CDawson said:


> I had buyers remorse almost instantly after placing my bid. It was a low bid so fingers crossed it gets rejected. _*It's been awhile since I chased the deal instead of the watch.*_ I guess some lessons need repeating.


Boy, did you say a mouthful with that short sentence! The process of buying (when possible) as to a watch should be in the metal and on the wrist when possible. I have bought from pictures and reviews and chased "deals" instead of the watch myself and it rarely works out does it? Here's hoping you get outbid!


----------



## goranilic

Did anyone receive email from Ball today?


----------



## xherion

Nope nothing, no notifications from Ball at all after auction ended.

How about others?


----------



## Elkins45

Nothing via email, but I now have two temporary authorizations on my card for the same amount. One is from Friday when I bid and another appeared today.


----------



## Heljestrand

Elkins45 said:


> Nothing via email, but I now have two temporary authorizations on my card for the same amount. One is from Friday when I bid and another appeared today.


Maybe you are a winner. Interesting note, the Facebook posting for the program says .... *"Introducing BALL MyOffer. Your chance to own our final production models of select timepieces. Log in, choose your model and place your bid" *Does this mean final production run for this year? Ever? Interesting.

*
*


----------



## CDawson

Elkins45 said:


> Nothing via email, but I now have two temporary authorizations on my card for the same amount. One is from Friday when I bid and another appeared today.


 I have the same two authorizations.


----------



## gossler

Heljestrand said:


> Maybe you are a winner. Interesting note, the Facebook posting for the program says .... *"Introducing BALL MyOffer. Your chance to own our final production models of select timepieces. Log in, choose your model and place your bid" *Does this mean final production run for this year? Ever? Interesting.
> 
> *
> *


I think, ever.


----------



## CDawson

Elkins45 said:


> Nothing via email, but I now have two temporary authorizations on my card for the same amount. One is from Friday when I bid and another appeared today.


Now both of my charges are gone. As I said earlier, I had buyer's remorse so I hope this means my offer was rejected.


----------



## surfuz

I only have one charge. Not able to infer anything.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

CDawson said:


> Now both of my charges are gone. As I said earlier, I had buyer's remorse so I hope this means my offer was rejected.


 Both of mine are gone as well, and no new email.


----------



## tommyboy31

I think it's safe to say they've dropped the ball on the emails. Wakka wakka wakka

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> Both of mine are gone as well, and no new email.


My charge is gone too. No new email.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

tommyboy31 said:


> I think it's safe to say they've dropped the ball on the emails. Wakka wakka wakka
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


(Insert rimshot here)


----------



## xherion

Hmm nothing on my side either.

Did you guys have to wait Long before on previous round?


----------



## surfuz

If based on official notification after auction end the previous time, should have gotten the notification 7 hours and 42 mins ago.

Don't tell me they need a committee and approval process to decide which bid gets rejected, accepted... or for the watch to continue on to next cycle of bidding... 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson

Not telling bidders whether their bid was successful, or not, is poor business. Now I don’t know whether the money I bid is available to purchase another watch, somewhere else.


----------



## Elkins45

Is it possible that the late bids will get notified when the auctions for the rest of this batch end?


----------



## Heljestrand

CDawson said:


> Not telling bidders whether their bid was successful, or not, is poor business. Now I don't know whether the money I bid is available to purchase another watch, somewhere else.


It is an interesting concept, maybe even a great concept....but it is a bit of a mess as it stands right now. I will work through a trusted AD or from a member of this forum that I feel I can trust before I enter into the silent auction. Just my personal opinion. Still love the Ball Watch Co. and will no doubt have two new Balls in 2018.


----------



## jfwund

In the last cycle, I received notification two days before the close of the auction that my bid was too low so that I could re-bid higher if I wanted. I would presume that they won't contact you if your bid is currently successful or looks to be successful. Didn't Elkins receive a similar notice and then re-bid on the last day (Friday) of the auction?

It's surprising that they haven't contacted winners from the auction that closed last Friday. It would be strange to be waiting for this cycle to end to notify last week's winners. I wonder if they got a bigger response than they bargained for with this...

I do hope they contact me if my bid is too low this time - I've had my eye on this watch for a little while. The uncertainty is a little annoying, but I can live with the hassle of tying up my funds for a couple of weeks and not knowing where my bid stands if it results in a good deal on the watch I want.


----------



## Elkins45

They may potentially be losing a sale because there's one of the models still left I would like, but I can't risk bidding on it if I still might have won the last bid.


----------



## toddvb71

I received an outbid notice this morning.


----------



## Elkins45

Me too.


----------



## jfwund

toddvb71 said:


> I received an outbid notice this morning.


Forgive the nosy question, but was your unsuccessful bid for last week's auction or for the one ending this Friday?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toddvb71

jfwund said:


> Forgive the nosy question, but was your unsuccessful bid for last week's auction or for the one ending this Friday?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was for the one ending this Friday.


----------



## terexac350

Maybe they just didn't want to sell if the bids were lower than they were expecting. It's easy to say you were outbid as there is no transparency from Ball in this auction. 

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Mine has been declined too, received the email around two hours ago.

Wondering if anyone here manage to win the bid. 

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

toddvb71 said:


> It was for the one ending this Friday.


Thanks!



surfuz said:


> Mine has been declined too, received the email around two hours ago.
> 
> Wondering if anyone here manage to win the bid.


I haven't yet received notification of a declined bid (I bid on 7 October for the auction ending this Friday). I don't know if that info is useful to anyone, but since this process seems to be relatively opaque, I appreciate others sharing their updates. If/when my bid is rejected, I'm not sure if I will rebid higher or not - particularly if that means the money is tied up well past the end of the auction, as it appears to be for others in this thread.

I like the idea of clearing out discontinued/old inventory through an auction, but I think the process could probably use a little more refinement...


----------



## xherion

Just received outbid notice too


----------



## samanator

I’m aware of someone on another forum getting their watch from the previous auction. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Elkins45

terexac350 said:


> Maybe they just didn't want to sell if the bids were lower than they were expecting. It's easy to say you were outbid as there is no transparency from Ball in this auction.
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


That is their right. They are under no obligation to tell us what their acceptance floor is, and no harm to people bidding if we don't know how much we underbid. I think their approach is actually kind of clever because it allows them to maximize their profit.


----------



## cspayne

If this post helps anyone, I won a Fireman Enterprise in the last auction that ended in September for $450USD ($375+$75 handling) I was surprised and pleased at the same time that my bid won. Thought it was a pretty decent deal for that particular Ball model. It arrived this past Monday after a couple of FedEx screw ups and is running flawlessly. If you go by Ball?s MSR of $1199.00USD that?s about 65% off, if my math is correct.


----------



## Heljestrand

Elkins45 said:


> That is their right. They are under no obligation to tell us what their acceptance floor is, and no harm to people bidding if we don't know how much we underbid. I think their approach is actually kind of clever because it allows them to maximize their profit.


Actually their "approach" is confusing and not timely as to partial holds on credit card info. We can agree to disagree. Why alienate potential customers as well as your Authorized Dealer network potentially? ( I still LOVE Ball Watch and hope to have at least ONE new Ball soon.)


----------



## Elkins45

cspayne said:


> If this post helps anyone, I won a Fireman Enterprise in the last auction that ended in September for $450USD ($375+$75 handling) I was surprised and pleased at the same time that my bid won. Thought it was a pretty decent deal for that particular Ball model. It arrived this past Monday after a couple of FedEx screw ups and is running flawlessly. If you go by Ball?s MSR of $1199.00USD that?s about 65% off, if my math is correct.


I bid a similar amount on the same watch IIRC. You must have bid earlier than me.



Heljestrand said:


> Actually their "approach" is confusing and not timely as to partial holds on credit card info. We can agree to disagree. Why alienate potential customers as well as your Authorized Dealer network potentially? ( I still LOVE Ball Watch and hope to have at least ONE new Ball soon.)


I don't feel alienated as a customer, but I can certainly see how their ADs would be upset by this practice.


----------



## novete

Elkins45 said:


> I bid a similar amount on the same watch IIRC. You must have bid earlier than me.
> 
> I don't feel alienated as a customer, but I can certainly see how their ADs would be upset by this practice.


Of course you don't feel alienated as a customer, you are not a customer, and won't be until you buy something. As we say in France, Il vaut mieux faire que dire.


----------



## Elkins45

novete said:


> Of course you don't feel alienated as a customer, you are not a customer, and won't be until you buy something. As we say in France, Il vaut mieux faire que dire.


But I am a customer. For the cost of my time I have purchased the anticipation of perhaps winning a watch at a significant discount.


----------



## surfuz

We offered. We are prospective customers.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

For some areas the auction is still ongoing?

In my area (singapore) those models showing up were for the auction ending last friday, so no new models ongoing.


----------



## asushane

I just posted this in the public forum for this topic. Please delete if not allowed.

Although I have not received a confirmation email that my bid was accepted, it appears I have won a black Fireman Racer, which doesn’t end until tomorrow. 

I made my bid back on 10/12. I just checked my CC statement and it says purchased on 10/16 and posted on 10/17. This is not a pending charge as my previous offers have appeared.


----------



## Heljestrand

asushane said:


> I just posted this in the public forum for this topic. Please delete if not allowed.
> 
> Although I have not received a confirmation email that my bid was accepted, it appears I have won a black Fireman Racer, which doesn't end until tomorrow.
> 
> I made my bid back on 10/12. I just checked my CC statement and it says purchased on 10/16 and posted on 10/17. This is not a pending charge as my previous offers have appeared.


----------



## jfwund

asushane said:


> I just posted this in the public forum for this topic. Please delete if not allowed.
> 
> Although I have not received a confirmation email that my bid was accepted, it appears I have won a black Fireman Racer, which doesn't end until tomorrow.
> 
> I made my bid back on 10/12. I just checked my CC statement and it says purchased on 10/16 and posted on 10/17. This is not a pending charge as my previous offers have appeared.


Interesting. I just checked my card and I too show a purchased and posted charge for the Black Fireman Racer. I suppose if they get an influx of bids tomorrow before the auction ends they could still cancel the sale/refund the credit cards...

I wonder if any other models have been charged/sold...


----------



## Heljestrand

jfwund said:


> Interesting. I just checked my card and I too show a purchased and posted charge for the Black Fireman Racer. I suppose if they get an influx of bids tomorrow before the auction ends they could still cancel the sale/refund the credit cards...
> 
> I wonder if any other models have been charged/sold...


----------



## terexac350

Elkins45 said:


> But I am a customer. For the cost of my time I have purchased the anticipation of perhaps winning a watch at a significant discount.


You really need to check the definition of a "customer"

Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

terexac350 said:


> You really need to check the definition of a "customer"
> 
> Sent from my MHA-L29 using Tapatalk


You really need to lighten up.


----------



## Karkarov

asushane said:


> I just posted this in the public forum for this topic. Please delete if not allowed.
> 
> Although I have not received a confirmation email that my bid was accepted, it appears I have won a black Fireman Racer, which doesn't end until tomorrow.
> 
> I made my bid back on 10/12. I just checked my CC statement and it says purchased on 10/16 and posted on 10/17. This is not a pending charge as my previous offers have appeared.


Funny story, I see the same thing.

I didn't bid on a black fireman racer, but the bid I did place has ceased to be pending and my charge posted on 10/16. I also have not gotten an outbid email, unlike last time. Since Ball has seen fit to already collect my cashola I expect a watch now.

If anyone is curious/cares, I bid on a Black Dial Ball Trainmaster Moonphase. I couldn't rightly not bid, considering less than a month ago I posted my intent to buy one sometime in the next few months.


----------



## xherion

Wow, best of luck!

I love the moonphase and was looking for the blue dial one, but that was not in the auction 



Karkarov said:


> Funny story, I see the same thing.
> 
> I didn't bid on a black fireman racer, but the bid I did place has ceased to be pending and my charge posted on 10/16. I also have not gotten an outbid email, unlike last time. Since Ball has seen fit to already collect my cashola I expect a watch now.
> 
> If anyone is curious/cares, I bid on a Black Dial Ball Trainmaster Moonphase. I couldn't rightly not bid, considering less than a month ago I posted my intent to buy one sometime in the next few months.


----------



## Frozentundra

jfwund said:


> Interesting. I just checked my card and I too show a purchased and posted charge for the Black Fireman Racer. I suppose if they get an influx of bids tomorrow before the auction ends they could still cancel the sale/refund the credit cards...
> 
> I wonder if any other models have been charged/sold...


Same! Luck be a lady tonight!

Very interested in the outcome.
As a marketer I am intrigued by this concept from Ball...only they know the GP%/RoI from this program but I have to believe that they wouldn't be working through this channel unless it made total business sense. Good case study...


----------



## surfuz

Interesting.. despite the declined email, the status in my order history still say: authorizing. My previous unsuccessful attempt in previous round say: Declined bid. Seems like they have not tied up the loose ends.

Sent from my E6853 using Tapatalk


----------



## ergezen1

Although I have not received any accepted bid email, my card has been authorized and charged. Not pending anymore. Good deal.


----------



## xherion

Any other models showing up for next auction for you guys?


----------



## Karkarov

xherion said:


> Any other models showing up for next auction for you guys?


There is nothing listed right now.


----------



## samanator

Sorry if you don't have enough posts to meet the forum owners criteria, but that is no reason to list them here. Those are Sales Corner only.


----------



## goranilic

Any emails from Ball this morning, anyone?


----------



## MarceloTheLion

goranilic said:


> Any emails from Ball this morning, anyone?


I got an email verifying the shipping address I entered and also mentioning that shipments to USA are now requiered to pay Taxes upon delivery for it being an international purchase and all...


----------



## jfwund

Hmm. According to my credit card, payment cleared a week ago, but I have yet to be contacted by Ball.


----------



## SethThomas

I have also yet to be contacted by Ball. Payments still shows as pending on my statement.

I would be surprised if I won both my bids as one was a good 48%, and one was a super lowball 30%


----------



## CajunsFan

Well I got an email this morning stating that my offer was accepted for the Racer with white dial & blue hands & numbers. Was asked for my phone number to call concerning shipping. I had won a Storm Chaser recently & didn't get the same email. Just got a winning email on that one & the watch showed up 2 to 3 weeks later. Not only that but today I received a bill for import & duty taxes for the Storm Chaser that I already have that I received on Oct the 4th. Bill is for $41.78. Has anyone else received a bill from FedEx for watches in the past. Thanks.

Chris


----------



## gossler

I have delt with BALL directly three times now, first two times my watch was shipped from BALL USA to me. This last time however, they shipped it directly from Switzerland... so Taxes must be collected I guess. The thing is, I think BALL did not know this either. I have not been contacted yet. But I am guessing I will be soon.


----------



## jfwund

CajunsFan, I have received a bill from FedEx for a watch from Switzerland - but not a Ball. I think they cover the customs cost and then bill you for it after. IIRC, it came about 2 weeks after receiving the watch.

I too bid on a Fireman Racer, and I haven't been contacted yet (though I have been billed, so I assume I won). I just logged into the myoffer page and saw that my bid status is still authorizing - so who knows?


----------



## CajunsFan

I wish I had seen this bill before I placed my bid this past time. I had placed one bid & it was outbid. Almost didn't bid again but at the last minute I increased my bid by $75. If I had known we would have to pay duty taxes I wouldn't have increased my bid. I know its only $40 but I am just surprised by it. I assumed if I had to pay any import fees or taxes I would have had to pay them before I received the watch. Oh well, lesson learned for the future. 

Chris


----------



## JoeC

Re: Duty taxes - I was under the impression that import duties were only applicable on items worth more than $800.

See here - https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/de-minimis-value-increases-800


----------



## Karkarov

JoeC said:


> Re: Duty taxes - I was under the impression that import duties were only applicable on items worth more than $800.
> 
> See here - https://www.cbp.gov/newsroom/national-media-release/de-minimis-value-increases-800


Well all of these watches retail for over 800, and that is likely the deciding factor. I can tell you my bid for the Moonphase was also over 800, so it is a non issue there.


----------



## JoeC

It would seem absurd that individuals paying less than $800 for these watches (of which there seem to be a fair number) would pay import duties based on RRP. It's logical that declared value would equal price paid. One doesn't pay_ sales tax _based on RRP, after all.

That said, you are most likely correct, as import duty is based on info given, and Ball gives the info. In the end people are probably paying import duties on inflated (RRP) prices that is provided to customs.


----------



## asushane

If I'm forced to pay a customs charge on my <$500 watch (assuming I won one?) Ball will be definitely hearing from me in disgust.



JoeC said:


> It would seem absurd that individuals paying less than $800 for these watches (of which there seem to be a fair number) would pay import duties based on RRP. It's logical that declared value would equal price paid. One doesn't pay_ sales tax _based on RRP, after all.
> 
> That said, you are most likely correct, as import duty is based on info given, and Ball gives the info. In the end people are probably paying import duties on inflated (RRP) prices that is provided to customs.


----------



## Heljestrand

asushane said:


> If I'm forced to pay a customs charge on my <$500 watch (assuming I won one?) Ball will be definitely hearing from me in disgust.


Many things about the "My Offer" process are strange to me. Individuals having credit cards charged and no confirmations or lack of consistent email communication are the most obvious to me as poor business practice. Perhaps this is a rare event and they (Ball) will fix their issues with their new inventory reduction method. I am admittedly new to following the Ball Watch Co. as a potential customer and I will say they are putting out some tremendous watches and in a prolific pace as to offering those watches that have been developed. Now if they can make the "My Offer" site tighter with procedures and communication and keep up pace with their pre-order flow so customers are not fronting (albeit at a very handsome discount) funds and waiting in excess to the original plan of rollout, they can call all aspects except the Authorized Dealer potential bloodletting that perhaps will occur if the direct sale model becomes the dominant way they deliver their goods.


----------



## goranilic

JoeC said:


> It would seem absurd that individuals paying less than $800 for these watches (of which there seem to be a fair number) would pay import duties based on RRP. It's logical that declared value would equal price paid. One doesn't pay_ sales tax _based on RRP, after all.
> 
> That said, you are most likely correct, as import duty is based on info given, and Ball gives the info. In the end people are probably paying import duties on inflated (RRP) prices that is provided to customs.


It doesnt make any sense.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## asushane

I just got the confirmation notice that my 2 outstanding bids have won. I can expect my black/black and black/red Fireman Racers in 2 weeks.


----------



## goranilic

Congrats


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CajunsFan

JoeC said:


> It would seem absurd that individuals paying less than $800 for these watches (of which there seem to be a fair number) would pay import duties based on RRP. It's logical that declared value would equal price paid. One doesn't pay_ sales tax _based on RRP, after all.
> 
> That said, you are most likely correct, as import duty is based on info given, and Ball gives the info. In the end people are probably paying import duties on inflated (RRP) prices that is provided to customs.


The customs bill that I got today is from the Storm Chaser that I received 3 weeks ago. That bid was more than $800. If $800 is the cutoff, then I shouldn't receive a customs bill for the Racer that I just won. I guess we will see.


----------



## Karkarov

It is not based on what you are paying, it is based on what the item is "worth". Bearing in mind it is also to Balls huge advantage to declare retail price not what you paid. 1: It keeps actual winning bids more secret. 2: In the event the worst happens and a package is lost or destroyed.... they get comped for retail so still make some money. 

There is literally no advantage to them to declare goods at the price you are paying. You could argue it is more customer friendly but what happens if they ship one fireman for 800 and charge on that one, but 5 others they don't? That isn't fair to the one guy who bid 800, and if the postal services find out the same item shipped at multiple values they will insist all packages get treated at highest declared price.

From a legal, and business, perspective it is just more sound to declare retail price as the value.

In other news I just got confirmation that my bid won. So I am assuming anyone who has a posted charge is going to get a winning bid email sooner or later.


----------



## xherion

So for those of you who won, how much is the winning bid compared to RRP? in terms of %


----------



## Frozentundra

xherion said:


> So for those of you who won, how much is the winning bid compared to RRP? in terms of %


I lost. I bid at 28%

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

Sometime overnight I received an email saying my bid on a black/red Fireman Racer (bracelet) had been accepted. I checked my card and they haven't charged it. So we shall see.

My bid was under $800 so I'm hoping I won't get tagged for duty.


----------



## xherion

I also lost, at 30% of RRP



Frozentundra said:


> I lost. I bid at 28%
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jfwund

I got the confirmation email and the shipping email from FedEx overnight. I bid around 40% of RRP.

Now I'm trying to figure out the lug width of the Fireman Racer - some places say 21mm and some say 20mm...


----------



## AppFan

I received an email saying my bid lost and my credit card hold was being released. Now I just saw the charge hit my card. I guess it’s time to enter a dispute with the bank.


----------



## iRate

jfwund said:


> I got the confirmation email and the shipping email from FedEx overnight. I bid around 40% of RRP.
> 
> Now I'm trying to figure out the lug width of the Fireman Racer - some places say 21mm and some say 20mm...


Fireman Racer 40mm has a 20mm lug width.

People get confused with the Fireman Victory Racer 42mm which has a 21mm lug width.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> I also lost, at 30% of RRP


I bid higher than that, still lost the bid.

Think we are not just competing against reserve price and other bidders. Maybe grey market dealers too ??

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## iRate

xherion said:


> So for those of you who won, how much is the winning bid compared to RRP? in terms of %


Including the taxes/handling charges of $130 - my winning bid was 39% of RRP.


----------



## MarceloTheLion

xherion said:


> I also lost, at 30% of RRP


I won at 37% of RRP (excluding $75 handling fee).

Last auction I also won 2 watches at 35-40% of RRP.


----------



## Karkarov

iRate said:


> Fireman Racer 40mm has a 20mm lug width.
> 
> People get confused with the Fireman Victory Racer 42mm which has a 21mm lug width.


I can confirm this is correct as I own the white dial blue numeral Fireman Racer that was in the auction. It is 20mm lug.

My bid was more than 40% MSRP but less than 50%, won't say anything more specific than that.


----------



## jfwund

Thanks Karkarov and iRate! A couple of dealers list it as a 21mm, but I had thought it was 20. Good to hear I can easily fit some aftermarket straps!

I had my eye on the Black Fireman Racer (on a leather strap ideally) for a while; when it came up on this auction, I knew that 35-40% bids had been successful in the last auction (as my 30% bid was unsuccessful, fortunately as it turns out) so I went with a round number nearish 40% this time...


----------



## asushane

FYI there are 20 more models available to bid on now.


----------



## AppFan

asushane said:


> FYI there are 20 more models available to bid on now.


That may have been tempting if I didn't have to enter a credit card dispute to fix their last round screw up.


----------



## goranilic

What is a difference between Glory and Enterprise other than date position? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

They have added new watches to the My Offer program...


----------



## cspayne

Other than the date position as you already started looks like it has better magnetic shielding - Anti-magnetic to 4,800A/m



goranilic said:


> What is a difference between Glory and Enterprise other than date position?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

I don’t believe the Glory was released in the US market, Asia only, possibly Europe. I think I remember reading that somewhere.


----------



## jfwund

I received my Fireman Racer today. My initial impression is positive - I like how the different surfaces catch the light. The rubber strap is comfortable but smells very strongly of vanilla - too strong for my taste. That doesn't matter much though, as I have a couple of custom leather straps on order from an Etsy shop, and I can also swap on a NATO strap.

While the process was opaque and the communication along the way could have been better, to Ball's credit I received the watch in the US two days after being notified that my bid was accepted.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

I see 20 models (Singapore), yours the same on that side?



gossler said:


> They have added new watches to the My Offer program...


----------



## CDawson

xherion said:


> I see 20 models (Singapore), yours the same on that side?


I see 20 models as well (Seattle).


----------



## Heljestrand

jfwund said:


> I received my Fireman Racer today. My initial impression is positive - I like how the different surfaces catch the light. The rubber strap is comfortable but smells very strongly of vanilla - too strong for my taste. That doesn't matter much though, as I have a couple of custom leather straps on order from an Etsy shop, and I can also swap on a NATO strap.
> 
> While the process was opaque and the communication along the way could have been better, to Ball's credit I received the watch in the US two days after being notified that my bid was accepted.


I think that particular model is one of their finest. I have always admired WUS member Ard and his exact or similar reference. Enjoy!


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

I just saw this and don't get it! Rather than wade thru 36 pages can some one please explain to me the "slider bar" after you place a bid? It shows where you fall in the bidding? The high bidder, is the guy that bids full retail? If you place a bid, for say half of SRP, then it shows you are right in the middle of the bidders? Or everyone is blind to others bids? It's basically a "sealed bid" auction... you don't know where anyone else is at? You could bid half or less and still be the high bidder?

I also see where it is Switzerland, if I am bidding from the States... do I get stuck with VAT?? Sorry for all of the questions and appreciate all of your help. I know the answers are probably in here somewhere.


----------



## SethThomas

The slider is a useless "we want you to pay more gimmick". Consistently people have been reporting that bidding 40-50% MSRP will get you a watch. You cannot see anyone else bid... but I think they have more watches than bidders; and they have a reserve at 35% or something. 

I got my Fireman Victory for 47% MSRP. It shipped from Switzerland overnight delivery. No VAT or taxes, but others say if you pay over $800 you may be stuck with a customs charge (About $25-40).

Overall you are getting a new Ball watch at used/scratched up prices.


----------



## KiwiWomble

i just keep repeating to myself i only want to bid because they are cheap....i didn't want any of them beforehand so i shouldn't want them now


----------



## jfwund

Heljestrand said:


> I think that particular model is one of their finest. I have always admired WUS member Ard and his exact or similar reference. Enjoy!


Thanks! I've had my eye on this one for a while and couldn't pass up the opportunity.



I Like em BIG ! ! said:


> I just saw this and don't get it! Rather than wade thru 36 pages can some one please explain to me the "slider bar" after you place a bid? It shows where you fall in the bidding? The high bidder, is the guy that bids full retail? If you place a bid, for say half of SRP, then it shows you are right in the middle of the bidders? Or everyone is blind to others bids? It's basically a "sealed bid" auction... you don't know where anyone else is at? You could bid half or less and still be the high bidder?
> 
> I also see where it is Switzerland, if I am bidding from the States... do I get stuck with VAT?? Sorry for all of the questions and appreciate all of your help. I know the answers are probably in here somewhere.


No VAT, though perhaps import duty depending on how much they declare the value as. The slider is meant to show you where your bid stands in relation to other bids, but as it's a closed auction, who knows how accurate it is? In previous auctions, I bid 25% and 30% of MSRP and did not win. This time, as I had wanted the watch and wasn't just looking for the deal, I bid 40% and won. From what I've read here, somewhere around 40% seems to be the magic number - maybe a few points under or over if demand is high. On top of the bid there's a $75 s/h fee - but they use 2 day international delivery to the US, so at least you're not waiting too long after the close of the auction to get the watch.


----------



## Elkins45

SethThomas said:


> The slider is a useless "we want you to pay more gimmick". Consistently people have been reporting that bidding 40-50% MSRP will get you a watch. You cannot see anyone else bid... but I think they have more watches than bidders; and they have a reserve at 35% or something.
> 
> I got my Fireman Victory for 47% MSRP. It shipped from Switzerland overnight delivery. No VAT or taxes, but others say if you pay over $800 you may be stuck with a customs charge (About $25-40).
> 
> Overall you are getting a new Ball watch at used/scratched up prices.


Did you get any sort of shipping notification? I received a notice that I won on Monday, but nothing since and indication of shipping.


----------



## SethThomas

Elkins45 said:


> Did you get any sort of shipping notification? I received a notice that I won on Monday, but nothing since and indication of shipping.


No; but they use FedEx (in USA)... so if you have, or set up a FedEx account they will tell you about stuff sent to you.

Also if you use Paypal, the statement will show shipping information


----------



## I Like em BIG ! !

Thanx for all of your help guys... great thread!


----------



## Karkarov

KiwiWomble said:


> i just keep repeating to myself i only want to bid because they are cheap....i didn't want any of them beforehand so i shouldn't want them now


I would try that, but these bums seem to be Karkarov whisperers. I once posted the Cannonball as one of my most desired Ball watches, yeap.... A month or so ago I posted how I really want to pick up a black dial trainmaster moonphase.... uh huh. I already owned one of the Fireman Racer's they put up, and it is one of my favorite watches. I even always liked the Ball for BMW watches and thought they were cool.

Thank god I have never had a hankering for a flying scotsman.


----------



## gossler

Karkarov said:


> Thank god I have never had a hankering for a flying scotsman.


Lol!


----------



## Elkins45

According to FedEx my Fireman Racer (bracelet, red numerals) arrives tomorrow. As I am retiring effective November 1, I am calling this my retirement watch. I can’t wait to get home on my next-to-last day of work and check it out. Expect photos.


----------



## Alansmithee

Anyone every seen a glory in the flesh? I cannot find any real world pictures or videos...


----------



## MarceloTheLion

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone every seen a glory in the flesh? I cannot find any real world pictures or videos...


It is exactly the same as the Enterprise except for the date. Enterprise has it at the 3hr mark and Glory at 4hr mark.


----------



## goranilic

Did anyone received email for last round auction yet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jcombs1

goranilic said:


> Did anyone received email for last round auction yet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Negative. Nothing, not your bid was declined/accepted/it's on the way, zero.

Seems like others have have received emails on Monday following a Friday close date. It's early I guess.


----------



## jcombs1

My bid of $326 +$75 S&H for the white-dial Glory was declined. 

I did lowball a little but thought I might own it at what was close to the 35% of RRP. Must have been a popular or low inventory watch.

I have a Night Breaker inbound so that will have to do for now.


----------



## Alansmithee

Anyone see anything they fancy in this round?


----------



## drummer13

Not yet. Waiting for a big hit for a Nedu !


----------



## Elkins45

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone see anything they fancy in this round?


A good number of repeats. Several of these models were offered earlier. Wonder if they are making more or if they are just declining low bids and trying again?


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> A good number of repeats. Several of these models were offered earlier. Wonder if they are making more or if they are just declining low bids and trying again?


I think unlikely making more... Already final production.. Or perhaps final stock.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

surfuz said:


> I think unlikely making more... Already final production.. Or perhaps final stock.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Maybe worth tracking prices - they might be tracking up slightly to get people's low bids to be slightly higher...


----------



## goranilic

Most likely. Cannonball has been offered first time as MSRP $3,990. Seems that MRSP dropped 20%!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gossler

goranilic said:


> Most likely. Cannonball has been offered first time as MSRP $3,990. Seems that MRSP dropped 20%!!!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I saw this too. I am curious why they did that


----------



## surfuz

Alansmithee said:


> Anyone see anything they fancy in this round?


I am looking at the Cleveland Express, silver or blue.

Anyone has any thoughts on this model? Thinking about how much to bid.

The timing is bad, next preorder is around the corner when this round of bid ends.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## AppFan

AppFan said:


> I received an email saying my bid lost and my credit card hold was being released. Now I just saw the charge hit my card. I guess it's time to enter a dispute with the bank.


To update, I heard back from Ball the day after entering a dispute and they said I received the wrong email and that I had won. In the end my watch shipped last Friday and I received it Monday. A few hiccups but all is well in the end.


----------



## surfuz

Congratulations!

Oh wow, so the possibility of human error does exist. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Anyone made a bid and had any news?

I'm still waiting for confirmation. Had asked, only told that results will be out soon. And even if win, they will take 2 weeks to to perform checks before the watch can be shipped out.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

I did make a bid on Cleveland Express, no news so far.
Wow 2 weeks just to ship out? That sucks.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> I did make a bid on Cleveland Express, no news so far.
> Wow 2 weeks just to ship out? That sucks.


I made a bid for the same model, silver. Was considering this and the blue dial.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

Is it just me who feels that behind the scenes they have one guy manually working out the winners and so on?

They must have rejected my offers as the pre-authorisation has been removed from my credit card.


----------



## Heljestrand

AppFan said:


> ........ I heard back from Ball *the day after entering a dispute* and they said I received the wrong email and that I had won.


What a coincidence.


----------



## xherion

Just received my congratulations email for the winning bid of silver cleveland express.

Hope to receive it within 2 weeks.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Just received my congratulations email for the winning bid of silver cleveland express.
> 
> Hope to receive it within 2 weeks.


Hey, I saw your post. Then went to check my email, I won the bid for the same model too! Eagerly anticipating it. My first bid win.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Heljestrand

It would be interesting to know what your respective "bids" were. Of course that is a personal question and only if you choose to do so. It is interesting to find out how far below RRP that these "My Offer" closeouts are selling for.



xherion said:


> Just received my congratulations email for the winning bid of silver cleveland express.
> 
> Hope to receive it within 2 weeks.





surfuz said:


> Hey, I saw your post. Then went to check my email, I won the bid for the same model too! Eagerly anticipating it. My first bid win.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Let's just say I got it lower than those pre-owned listings.

Since they need to check before sending it, it means the watch must have been in deep storage. Hope they make sure the lume is still good and strap in good condition. 

Don't think they have a lot of stock, else they could have effectively killed the market and online retailers. 

Had checked my Ball account history, it's weird. One of my previous failed bid still says authorizing, same as this current bid. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Alansmithee

I went in at 30% for glory and a lady glory - both rejected.


----------



## xherion

I got it at very slightly above 50% of RRP



Heljestrand said:


> It would be interesting to know what your respective "bids" were. Of course that is a personal question and only if you choose to do so. It is interesting to find out how far below RRP that these "My Offer" closeouts are selling for.
> 
> 
> 
> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my congratulations email for the winning bid of silver cleveland express.
> 
> Hope to receive it within 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> surfuz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I saw your post. Then went to check my email, I won the bid for the same model too! Eagerly anticipating it. My first bid win.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


----------



## xherion

Congrats!
What made you choose silver instead of blue?



surfuz said:


> xherion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just received my congratulations email for the winning bid of silver cleveland express.
> 
> Hope to receive it within 2 weeks.
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I saw your post. Then went to check my email, I won the bid for the same model too! Eagerly anticipating it. My first bid win.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...


----------



## surfuz

Hi xherion,

I saw both models with bracelet at AD some time ago. Pictures at this forum convinced me that it looks good with croc strap.

The blue looks unique, but it's the fact that the silver looks different depending on light angle that win me over. There was a thread recently with lots of pictures.

What about you, why did u choose this model? 

Am getting a new watch winder for these purchases. I'm lazy to wind them.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Timefleas said the same thing that the silver looks different depending on the lighting angle, so that's what intrigued me as well.

I always wanted a dress watch with thick raised/applied numerals, so this fits the bill.

I am thinking whether croc strap with different Color will look better or not 



surfuz said:


> Hi xherion,
> 
> I saw both models with bracelet at AD some time ago. Pictures at this forum convinced me that it looks good with croc strap.
> 
> The blue looks unique, but it's the fact that the silver looks different depending on light angle that win me over. There was a thread recently with lots of pictures.
> 
> What about you, why did u choose this model?
> 
> Am getting a new watch winder for these purchases. I'm lazy to wind them.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

I saw a number of timefleas' pics, really glad he posted them.

Had read this review which was useful to me: https://www.watchuseek.com/showthread.php?t=506779

Tried to bid for the gmt version previously, but was unsuccessful.

Believe a blue alligator strap with the right tone might work.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## iRate

AppFan said:


> To update, I heard back from Ball the day after entering a dispute and they said I received the wrong email and that I had won. In the end my watch shipped last Friday and I received it Monday. A few hiccups but all is well in the end.


Similar story. Was sent an email msg 4 weeks ago saying I had won - money deducted from my account - told watch would arrive within 10 days. Then nothing. I'm a patient chap but after 20 days sent an email seeking progress. Still nothing. 2 days later sent another. Still nothing.

Lodged a dispute with my bank on Monday who reversed the transaction after seeing emails.

Surprise, surprise 3 emails in 24 hours from Ball saying my watch was on its way and including a tracking number. (FedEx website shows watch was only sent to their Hong Kong distribution centre today and missed the cut off time for shipment. I'm in Australia.)

Pretty ordinary. Stuff ups happen but this is not my first problem with Ball customer service. When my watch arrives it will be my 3rd Ball, and my last, despite the favourable pricing.


----------



## deme3erw

New watch rotation is up.


----------



## gossler

deme3erw said:


> New watch rotation is up.


A lot of repeated watches... must not be selling so well even at the discounts


----------



## surfuz

gossler said:


> A lot of repeated watches... must not be selling so well even at the discounts


Storm Chaser Pro is listed again among others.

Must be not selling well at the minimum price that they want...

Why can't they have a Black Friday.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

This time round, only 60 Seconds look interesting to me.

But I noticed the specs are different from what is listed at the Ball website. Anyone knows if this is due to version difference or a mistake ? 

Ball website: Ø41mm, height 12.5mm
Auction website: Ø 38mm, height 10.6mm

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> This time round, only 60 Seconds look interesting to me.
> 
> But I noticed the specs are different from what is listed at the Ball website. Anyone knows if this is due to version difference or a mistake ?
> 
> Ball website: Ø41mm, height 12.5mm
> Auction website: Ø 38mm, height 10.6mm
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


The one on the auction is the original 60 seconds, the one on Ball's website is the 60 seconds II. The original is smaller and only has the date, whereas the II has day and date.


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> The one on the auction is the original 60 seconds, the one on Ball's website is the 60 seconds II. The original is smaller and only has the date, whereas the II has day and date.


Thanks for the clarification. Wow, this must be one of the thinnest Ball.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> paintingtiger said:
> 
> 
> 
> The one on the auction is the original 60 seconds, the one on Ball's website is the 60 seconds II. The original is smaller and only has the date, whereas the II has day and date.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for the clarification. Wow, this must be one of the thinnest Ball.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk
Click to expand...

It appears they have a different bracelet as well. Haven't seen the bracelet on the original, but looks nice.


----------



## watch-newbie

If only they had one of those white dial trainmaster eternity pieces.


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> Storm Chaser Pro is listed again among others.
> 
> Must be not selling well at the minimum price that they want...
> 
> Why can't they have a Black Friday.
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


The red Fireman Racer with a bracelet is up again. I won that watch last time at 39%, shipping included.


----------



## Alansmithee

Elkins45 said:


> The red Fireman Racer with a bracelet is up again. I won that watch last time at 39%, shipping included.


Might take a punt on that - thanks for the info...


----------



## xherion

Surfuz, did you get shipping notice for Cleveland express yet?

I emailed them they said they will ship mine only next week to Ball Singapore office first.

Just sharing the info.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Surfuz, did you get shipping notice for Cleveland express yet?
> 
> I emailed them they said they will ship mine only next week to Ball Singapore office first.
> 
> Just sharing the info.


Hi xherion, not yet. No news at all on my side. Hopefully will hear from them tmr. Tks for sharing the update.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

paintingtiger said:


> It appears they have a different bracelet as well. Haven't seen the bracelet on the original, but looks nice.


Lug width is 19mm. Quite uncommon.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R

It took a while, but I read every post in this discussion. Very informative. So I put in an educated bid on a Fireman Racer and was not surprised when I received two emails and and that my credit card appeared to be debited. I also bid early because this is not eBay and I want another chance to bid if my initial offer is rejected. If successful this will be my first Ball and will be my best watch because right now all I have are two Orients and a broken Revue Thommen Cricket that will probably cost more to repair than it's worth.


----------



## surfuz

Bruce R said:


> It took a while, but I read every post in this discussion. Very informative. So I put in an educated bid on a Fireman Racer and was not surprised when I received two emails and and that my credit card appeared to be debited. I also bid early because this is not eBay and I want another chance to bid if my initial offer is rejected. If successful this will be my first Ball and will be my best watch because right now all I have are two Orients and a broken Revue Thommen Cricket that will probably cost more to repair than it's worth.


Welcome to the forum and hope you will win the bid.

I'm still awaiting to receive my watch, hopefully by this week 

For those who have won the bid previously and received your watch from the auction, I would like to ask a question. How's the status of the lume ?

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Yay! I got mine today. Better then expected. And lume is good. Good price too.











Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R

Nice looking watch.


----------



## Heljestrand

That is a beauty


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Yay! I got mine today. Better then expected. And lume is good. Good price too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Congrats, that's a nice one! How about a wrist shot?


----------



## surfuz

It is night here. Sorry for not having better shot.









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Elkins45

surfuz said:


> Welcome to the forum and hope you will win the bid.
> 
> I'm still awaiting to receive my watch, hopefully by this week
> 
> For those who have won the bid previously and received your watch from the auction, I would like to ask a question. How's the status of the lume ?
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


The lime on my Racer is strong. The tubes appear fresh.



surfuz said:


> Yay! I got mine today. Better then expected. And lume is good. Good price too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


That is a pretty watch.


----------



## gossler

surfuz said:


> It is night here. Sorry for not having better shot.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


I love that lume combo. I find my storm chaser hard to read at night, as all lume is the same color, even worse, the minute hand hides at some particular minutes, 10,20,40,50.
So when I wake up at night it takes me a while to figure out what time it is.

Congratulations on a great looking watch!


----------



## surfuz

Yes, it's hard to read the time with the Storm Chaser Pro. But dial is really nice for day time.

Cleaveland Express. It wears bigger.


----------



## xherion

Surfuz, i got mine yesterday too. But i had to part with it right away for a short weekend trip, so no wrist pic yet. 

I am going to order a navy blue python hide strap for it


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Surfuz, i got mine yesterday too. But i had to part with it right away for a short weekend trip, so no wrist pic yet.
> 
> I am going to order a navy blue python hide strap for it


Blue python hide sounds interesting. Do share pics once u have it.

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Watches spinning happily in the winder.

Note: Only Cleveland Express is from the auction.









Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## paintingtiger

surfuz said:


> Watches spinning happily in the winder.
> 
> Note: Only Cleveland Express is from the auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Beautiful collection!


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> Watches spinning happily in the winder.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Nice Wolf Roadster you have there, have one myself.


----------



## surfuz

Yes, the Roadster is very nice. I just wish the cuff is not so stiff. I'm using the small cuff, not good enough.

~

Just having some thoughts about the auction, not in response to anything or anyone in particular. For those who believe that Ball is having bad designs compared to the good old days, auction is the best chance to load up on designs of the past with warranty and good price. Better than grey market and second hand market.

The preorder price is good, and we can give it a miss if we do not like the watch itself. Either way we win. Really.

The only nasty scenario that could happen is - years down the road this model doesn't work out and the company folds. We lose our aftercare support. Ok, not so bad for ETA movement, but bad for lume tube replacement. Anyway, this is something we can't control.

Pricing can cloud our judgment. Would be good if we evaluate the watch "as is" without encumbrance by pricing factor. It is either we like it, or we don't. If it is on preorder sales or auction, great. How we value it should not be affected by the price... a cheaper watch may be more valued simply because it resonates with us.

Know many are concerned about the drop in prices due to the now perpetual sales and auctions.. The impact to resale market. Yes, it is bad for flippers. And the thing that comes to my mind is when price is lower, what's lost is exclusivity. The bar to join the owner's group, or even possessing multiple Balls has been considerably lowered. Actually it is not really high in the first place, that's why it's considered a value brand. That is the only thing lost... In the meantime, we still enjoy our beating pieces. And that's the crux why we are all here in this forum 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Agreed on this sentiment



surfuz said:


> ~
> 
> Just having some thoughts about the auction, not in response to anything or anyone in particular. For those who believe that Ball is having bad designs compared to the good old days, auction is the best chance to load up on designs of the past with warranty and good price. Better than grey market and second hand market.
> 
> The preorder price is good, and we can give it a miss if we do not like the watch itself. Either way we win. Really.
> 
> The only nasty scenario that could happen is - years down the road this model doesn't work out and the company folds. We lose our aftercare support. Ok, not so bad for ETA movement, but bad for lume tube replacement. Anyway, this is something we can't control.
> 
> Pricing can cloud our judgment. Would be good if we evaluate the watch "as is" without encumbrance by pricing factor. It is either we like it, or we don't. If it is on preorder sales or auction, great. How we value it should not be affected by the price... a cheaper watch may be more valued simply because it resonates with us.
> 
> Know many are concerned about the drop in prices due to the now perpetual sales and auctions.. The impact to resale market. Yes, it is bad for flippers. And the thing that comes to my mind is when price is lower, what's lost is exclusivity. The bar to join the owner's group, or even possessing multiple Balls has been considerably lowered. Actually it is not really high in the first place, that's why it's considered a value brand. That is the only thing lost... In the meantime, we still enjoy our beating pieces. And that's the crux why we are all here in this forum
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## bmfang

surfuz said:


> Yes, the Roadster is very nice. I just wish the cuff is not so stiff. I'm using the small cuff, not good enough.
> 
> ~
> 
> ...
> 
> The only nasty scenario that could happen is - years down the road this model doesn't work out and the company folds. We lose our aftercare support. Ok, not so bad for ETA movement, but bad for lume tube replacement. Anyway, this is something we can't control.
> 
> ...
> 
> Know many are concerned about the drop in prices due to the now perpetual sales and auctions.. The impact to resale market. Yes, it is bad for flippers. And the thing that comes to my mind is when price is lower, what's lost is exclusivity. The bar to join the owner's group, or even possessing multiple Balls has been considerably lowered. Actually it is not really high in the first place, that's why it's considered a value brand. That is the only thing lost... In the meantime, we still enjoy our beating pieces. And that's the crux why we are all here in this forum
> 
> Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


Your comment about the brand folding is one that really resonates with me. Given what has happened with Fortis lately and the constant pre-order models with stale designs (IMHO), I really wonder how much longer the brand will be around for. I love my tritium tubes, but if the company won't be around when the first half life of the tubes in my NEDU passes, maybe I really should make hay while the sun shines and find myself a new watch with the limited resale funds I'll get for my NEDU.

Given the lack of resale value for Ball's here in Australia, I guess all I'll be able to afford is either a second hand Oris or Breiting mechanical (or the HAQ in the Colt Skyracer).

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bruce R

I have a bid in on the white Racer. I got the two expected emails, my credit card was charged and then a few days later the charge was removed. I assume that was just a check to make sure there are sufficient funds? Other than, I am eagerly waiting to see if my offer is accepted.


----------



## xherion

it's ending tonight


----------



## Bruce R

If any bidders received any yea/nay responses I'd like to hear about it. I haven't heard anything yet about my bid on the white Racer.


----------



## xherion

Anybody received any notification from last auction?
Nothing yet for me


----------



## FLUGZEUG

I received a notification for one of the black dial GMT's that is still being authorized.
They have my money. So it's a waiting game now. What's the average time it takes for their final decision?


----------



## Jlawjj

I received the initial notification of Ball holding funds, haven’t heard anything else and they also still have my money. Guessing I didn’t win as I didn’t get a second email about authorization 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Result won't come so fast. I think at least around Tues noon Swiss time. 

Sent from my G8142 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jlawjj

Anybody get any notification yet? I saw the last post about not until Tuesday but you would think it would be sooner than that. They only had what about 10 or so Watches??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

Even though auction ended last night, I just checked, you can still bid on watches. I guess end of auction time means nothing to Ball Watch Company .

Recently I am seeing deep discounts on brand new Ball watches at jomashop.com, Touchofmodern.com and several other websites.


----------



## Jlawjj

Erisgen said:


> Even though auction ended last night, I just checked, you can still bid on watches. I guess end of auction time means nothing to Ball Watch Company .
> 
> Recently I am seeing deep discounts on brand new Ball watches at jomashop.com, Touchofmodern.com and several other websites.


I know but they are holding up my watch fund money!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## toddvb71

Erisgen said:


> Even though auction ended last night, I just checked, you can still bid on watches. I guess end of auction time means nothing to Ball Watch Company .
> 
> Recently I am seeing deep discounts on brand new Ball watches at jomashop.com, Touchofmodern.com and several other websites.


Yep, just placed a bid at 10:45 EST. Showed time left as 00:00:00.


----------



## FLUGZEUG

Erisgen said:


> Even though auction ended last night, I just checked, you can still bid on watches. I guess end of auction time means nothing to Ball Watch Company .
> 
> Recently I am seeing deep discounts on brand new Ball watches at jomashop.com, Touchofmodern.com and several other websites.


So what is the reason for the large count down clock to the end?

I love their watches, but not fond of their auction business model. If you watch the instruction video, it's pretty much eBay simple, so when I received the invoice after it had concluded, I thought I had won (accepted my bid). You may end up with a nice discount, but if it's as discribed, how long could it possibly take to discern the highest bid?

My first and last time.


----------



## Alansmithee

FLUGZEUG said:


> So what is the reason for the large count down clock to the end?
> 
> I love their watches, but not fond of their auction business model. If you watch the instruction video, it's pretty much eBay simple, so when I received the invoice after it had concluded, I thought I had won (accepted my bid). You may end up with a nice discount, but if it's as discribed, how long could it possibly take to discern the highest bid?
> 
> My first and last time.


It's pretty clear that Ball haven't spent any money on auction software - it still uses the standard purchase interface. So I guess someone is manually going through the bids and seeing how many they have and going from highest to lowest to see who gets one based on how many watches they have - that is why there is the gap plus then manually cancelling 'orders'. the pre-authorisation is purely to make sure people biding can pay...


----------



## Jlawjj

Well, I just checked my account and the hold has been removed so I can safely assume I didn’t win an auction. That’s fine by my because I was thinking of doing a pre order through ball so now I have my watch funds to do so!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

Jlawjj said:


> Well, I just checked my account and the hold has been removed so I can safely assume I didn't win an auction. That's fine by my because I was thinking of doing a pre order through ball so now I have my watch funds to do so!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think pre-order program is worst in my opinion. Pre-order prices are 55%-60% RRP. You order a watch, pay for it and start waiting for months. I ordered a watch last September and it will be delivered in January - February time frame. I started to loose my interest in the watch already.


----------



## Bruce R

Jlaw, I'm not sure that the hold being removed means you lost. I could be wrong but I think the hold disappears after a few days regardless of whether you won or not.


----------



## Jlawjj

Bruce R said:


> Jlaw, I'm not sure that the hold being removed means you lost. I could be wrong but I think the hold disappears after a few days regardless of whether you won or not.


Bruce, thanks for the heads up. I guess I will wait until notified that I either got the bid or didn't

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Hi,

Based on what I know, the hold will remain if you win the bid, unless there is a mistake.

Just noticed that Cleveland Express blue dial is up for auction again.

What's interesting (to me) is the Storm Chaser DLC Glow

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Alansmithee

surfuz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Based on what I know, the hold will remain if you win the bid, unless there is a mistake.
> 
> Just noticed that Cleveland Express blue dial is up for auction again.
> 
> What's interesting (to me) is the Storm Chaser DLC Glow
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


I'm waiting to see if there is a January auction at this point - credit card bills coming so the pool of bids is likely to go lower.

Having said that - I might take a few cheeky very lowball bids for the fun of it.


----------



## Bruce R

That sucks because my hold disappeared after two days. I thought my bid was borderline but sufficient (~40%).


----------



## surfuz

If it helps, do not think of this sales mechanism as a normal auction. There is no transparency. 

I think it's best to treat it as buying an old model watch at price that you want with manufacturer warranty.. with provision that they may not want to sell it to you eventually. And you may have yet another chance with the item reappearing in future, the chances of this unknown as there is no info on quantity available. Suspect those with lots of balance stock are mixed in with some popular n higher demand pieces.

Good price is still possible, though not as great as the BMW prices. I got my Cleveland Express silver dial at below 50% RRP after including shipping fee and import taxes.


So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Alansmithee said:


> I'm waiting to see if there is a January auction at this point - credit card bills coming so the pool of bids is likely to go lower.
> 
> Having said that - I might take a few cheeky very lowball bids for the fun of it.


Think the chance is high the auction will continue for the foreseeable future till they have cleared their stock.

Which makes me really curious about the upcoming in house movement, which is supposed to give direction the company is going. What's intriguing is that the old timers in general are silent and not commenting on that, even those with good relationship with the Ball folks. I would have thought they would have been much more excited and there would be a fury of comments.

Rather surprised Storm Chaser DLC Glow is listed as it's limited edition of 1999 pieces. Saw several online shops having stock of it too, including the black dials. Maybe this auction only has stock of 1 piece of it, maybe 20.. we won't know.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Alansmithee

surfuz said:


> Which makes me really curious about the upcoming in house movement, which is supposed to give direction the company is going.


Looking forward to seeing it in the bargain warehouse! :-!


----------



## xherion

Just FYI, my bid for storm chaser pro was declined (33%-35% of MSRP).


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Just FYI, my bid for storm chaser pro was declined (33%-35% of MSRP).


I bid around same range for cannonball earlier, was declined too.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Bruce R

I bid early, got the pending hold, had the hold disappear, and thought I lost. But I got an email this morning saying Congratulations! So barring some sort of Steve Harveyesque error, some time in the next two weeks I will be getting the white Racer with black font. Very cool.

Lesson learned for future auctions. I think the pending hold is done automatically and it probably only lasts a few days. So if you bid early it might disappear and if you bid late it might not. So unless my case is unusual the presence of the hold is not an indicator of success. Also, it appears that everyone--win or lose--is notified after the auction ends. Seems like Ball could create more revenue by informing people when they've been outbid.


----------



## Elkins45

Bruce R said:


> Seems like Ball could create more revenue by informing people when they've been outbid.


Sometimes they do. I received a couple of notices that my bids had been declined and that I was free to bid higher if I wanted.I think the whole thing is being done manually rather than by some sort of algorithm. So you get an email unless Susie the bid clerk gets too busy. Or if she forgets to turn off the bid acceptance page when the deadline passes, like apparently happened this time. It's like a cardboard box robot: open it up and there's a person inside.


----------



## jlowyz

Am I missing something? I have been going up for the first time this evening. While I can see the models on offer, I can’t seem to find a section where I can input my bid. 

I apologise in advance for hijacking the current conversation due to my ignorance!


----------



## guyinwatch

Got my Congratulations! email this morning. This process isn't the best, but I don't see it changing. I got a nice watch for a decent price and I'll be looking at future auctions for more of the same. Well done, BALL.


----------



## Elkins45

solitudex said:


> Am I missing something? I have been going up for the first time this evening. While I can see the models on offer, I can't seem to find a section where I can input my bid. I apologise in advance for hijacking the current conversation due to my ignorance!


The current batch of auctions just ended, but they haven't taken them down yet. So what you are seeing are watches you aren't able to bid on anymore. It's a glitch in the system.


----------



## surfuz

Elkins45 said:


> The current batch of auctions just ended, but they haven't taken them down yet. So what you are seeing are watches you aren't able to bid on anymore. It's a glitch in the system.


I can do a test bid yesterday. There is a rundown counter too, 12 days yesterday. This has been removed.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Alansmithee

Elkins45 said:


> Sometimes they do. I received a couple of notices that my bids had been declined and that I was free to bid higher if I wanted.I think the whole thing is being done manually rather than by some sort of algorithm. So you get an email unless Susie the bid clerk gets too busy. Or if she forgets to turn off the bid acceptance page when the deadline passes, like apparently happened this time. It's like a cardboard box robot: open it up and there's a person inside.


Yep it's clearly all done manually - also it's hard for them to know if you have been outbid or not unless it's low numbers of stock - if you have two hundred watches and your bid is the lowest out of a hundred, you only it's the lowest bid if they get 200 bids before the deadline - otherwise right upto the deadline, they have no idea.

If they told you you'd been outbid before that information - they'd have possible legal problems of misrepresentation and possible fraud - especially if another forum member told you they got the item at your original bid amount.

Obviously if you are bidding on an item where they have say only five in stock - they likely know this very early on.


----------



## Bruce R

I think we should be as understanding as possible and be gracious that we're getting opportunities to get Ball watches at very good prices.


----------



## gossler

That is a shame. I got my storm chaser prl for 36% of the RRP, + shipping fee. But that was about 3-4 Auctions ago


----------



## surfuz

Anybody able to see textbox for bid entry for any of the watches? I'm still unable to see it. Based on the below, the auction should still be on.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Jlawjj

So I ended up winning an auction myself and now under the ball account information just says processing. I did get an email from Jenny that said I won early this morning. I hope they send tracking information.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## xherion

Which models did you guys win the auction for?


----------



## xherion

surfuz said:


> Anybody able to see textbox for bid entry for any of the watches? I'm still unable to see it. Based on the below, the auction should still be on.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Nope, mine didn't even say how many days left. only has the "TEXT_FINISH" title.


----------



## Bruce R

xherion, my bid was accepted for the white Fireman Racer with black font on a stainless band. I think that model came out after the black and red one and the white and blue one.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Nope, mine didn't even say how many days left. only has the "TEXT_FINISH" title.


It was working previously and it stopped working. I asked the company and I'm told that it is working now.. Just did a check, still broken.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Yep still broken.

On a side note, how many times did storm chaser pro showed up in auction already?


----------



## Jlawjj

The ball my offer is back up and running for those interested with some new Watches...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Yep still broken.
> 
> On a side note, how many times did storm chaser pro showed up in auction already?


I saw it several times, both black and white dial in both leather and bracelet. U still keen to get this?

Storm Chaser Glow, it is first time if not wrong.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Yeah still thinking to get storm chaser pro black dial with white subdials and bracelet if I can get good price thru auction.

Hmm the auction is still broken for me.



surfuz said:


> I saw it several times, both black and white dial in both leather and bracelet. U still keen to get this?
> 
> Storm Chaser Glow, it is first time if not wrong.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

xherion said:


> Yeah still thinking to get storm chaser pro black dial with white subdials and bracelet if I can get good price thru auction.
> 
> Hmm the auction is still broken for me.


Stock for this is still readily available at local ADs if not going through auction.

Maybe u want to try clearing cache on your browser and try again ?

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

Jlawjj said:


> The ball my offer is back up and running for those interested with some new Watches...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I believe those are still the watches from the one that just ended.


----------



## Jlawjj

Elkins45 said:


> I believe those are still the watches from the one that just ended.


That could be the case, however I just bid on one and the timer is reset. Also, I won an auction from the previous round so I would be in the camp thatbit is back up...just my observations.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## surfuz

Jlawjj said:


> That could be the case, however I just bid on one and the timer is reset. Also, I won an auction from the previous round so I would be in the camp thatbit is back up...just my observations.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Agree that the bid auction is back. Around 9 days left. Ball is posting about the auction in FB.

Would say that they are making it confusing.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Bruce R

Those are not the watches from the auction that recently ended. Some are the same but this is not an identical lot.

Also, I got a shipping notice that my watch will arrive on Friday.


----------



## Erisgen

Congratulations to those who won the last round of auction. I bid on black Racer with red letters and still haven't heard back from Ball. On their website my order history is showing "Authorizing" and my credit card payment is pending for over a week. I am assuming my bid is at border line 25% RRP + 75$, a total of 31% RRP. I hope they make their minds soon, because this is a gift for a relative and I need it before Christmas.


----------



## Jlawjj

Bruce R said:


> Those are not the watches from the auction that recently ended. Some are the same but this is not an identical lot.
> 
> Also, I got a shipping notice that my watch will arrive on Friday.


Bruce:

I also won but did not get any shipping notifications...did you get it today?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CDawson

I’ve been unimpressed with the selection the last 3-4 auctions.


----------



## Bruce R

Jlaw, I got the congratulatory email from Ball on Dec 11 and the FedEx confirmation on December 13. Tracking indicates that the watch started in Switzerland and is now in Newark, NJ, and I'm supposed to get it tomorrow morning. I honestly thought I might not get it until after xmas so if it arrives tomorrow I will be a happy man.


----------



## Jlawjj

Bruce R:

After I posted asking you about shipping email I received mine from Fed Ex. Says I will get it Friday, 15! Pretty quick turn around not sure if it is possible!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Erisgen

toddvb71 said:


> Yep, just placed a bid at 10:45 EST. Showed time left as 00:00:00.


Did you receive a bid confirmation? I placed a bid on 12/7/2017 and still waiting for a confirmation. I am curious how long they are going to sort these bids.


----------



## Bruce R

Erisgen, I received a bid confirmation and a pending hold on my credit card almost immediately after placing my bid.


----------



## Bruce R

Arrived at 9am. It wears smaller than 40mm but based on my crude measurement it is at least 40mm.


----------



## Erisgen

I am fed up with people who are behind the Ball watch auction. As I mentioned on my previous postings, I bid on a Ball Racer on 7 December 2017. Auction ended the same night (supposedly). I received a "Bid Received" email but never received a "Bid Update" email. Since then (12 days later) my account is still showing "Authorizing" and credit card charge is "Pending". I exchanged at least a dozen emails with Jenny Khan at Ball Watch, a week ago she told me their marketing department sent a "Bid Decline" email and released my funds-in reality neither happened. I sent an email to Jeffrey Hess, President of Ball Watch USA, but haven't heard back. This is one out of control auction process and I am very frustrated.

I don't know if anyone else had such a bad experience or am I having a bad luck.

BruceR your watch looks really nice, enjoy it.

I will never ever buy another Ball watch. My business goes to elsewhere.


----------



## surfuz

Agree that many things could have been better arranged. I had a declined bid from several rounds ago, but status is still authorizing. 

If the auction is to continue as long term, things need to be improve. I do have a feeling this may not last though.. Unless they have tremendous stock or they start auctioning pieces which were just launched at preorders.

My thoughts on the auction system is that it is like an opportunity to get a normal airline ticket through a budget airline system, with all the kinks, higher risk of flight cancellations and delays, and various budget airlines limitations and conditions. When it works, great.. especially at a good price.

If we do not like auction system, there are other ways, such as the ADs and grey market dealers, like normal airlines price. 

Just like when we want to reach a destination, the transport mode is only a means, not the end. 

End of day, the important question is, is the watch a keeper. 

Cheers. 

Note: I have placed a bid for this round yesterday and am hoping for a second successful win. Noticed that auction site is currently down for "scheduled" maintenance at this point of time. I believe there is around 48 hours left to auction end. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## guyinwatch

I received the Fireman as well and it looks tiny at 40mm. Plus the bracelet is short, too. Do you have to bid on extra links


----------



## surfuz

guyinwatch said:


> I received the Fireman as well and it looks tiny at 40mm. Plus the bracelet is short, too. Do you have to bid on extra links


Get in touch with Ball. Think they should be able to do something for ya.

Auction site is still down.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Double post.


----------



## Karkarov

guyinwatch said:


> I received the Fireman as well and it looks tiny at 40mm. Plus the bracelet is short, too. Do you have to bid on extra links


Curious how big your wrist is. I own a fireman racer and it looks fine on my 8.1 inch wrist. The bezel is very thin so it works out thanks to most of the watch face being dial.


----------



## guyinwatch

My wrist is 7.75" and i usually don't wear anything bigger than 43mm. I guess 'tiny' wasn't a good word choice, but it just looks and feels smaller on my wrist than other watches that are the same diameter. 
I contacted Ball today about obtaining a link or two, just waiting on a reply.


----------



## surfuz

I managed to win the bid for the Storm Chaser Glow silver dial. Didn't get the email after waiting. So I contacted Ball directly. Was told of the result after waiting again and asking repeatedly. Think most staff are out on vacation.. even the usual auction response is not working.

Within 50% of MSSRP, but felt that I have overbid by a bit. Which is fine as really wanted this model.

Happy New Year to all! 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Elkins45

Man, if they ever put a Black Rock up on the auction site I will be all over it. I've seen one on the US gray market for as low as $1700 at one point, but to get now with the Ball warranty for that price would be sweet. Ball, are you listening?


----------



## surfuz

There is version 2 for Airborne, launched in same year. So there is a chance your wish may come true as version 2 for the Black Rock.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

Anyone other than me took part in the last auction? Got yours?

I have been waiting for more than 3 weeks, yet to get mine. Quiet response from Ball so far. 

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Bruce R

I'm really hoping they do another MyOffer. I really like the Fireman Racer I just got and would like to get another Ball, something a little bigger and busier.


----------



## surfuz

My Storm Chaser Glow from the last auction.









So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## gossler

surfuz said:


> My Storm Chaser Glow from the last auction.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


Show us a picture of the watch on your wrist. I really like the inverted color version... but after seeing this photo, I like this version too!


----------



## Karkarov

surfuz said:


> My Storm Chaser Glow from the last auction.


Nice buy man! I like the roadster winder too, got one myself


----------



## Elkins45

Dangit, I saw activity in this thread and was hoping there had been new watches listed for auction.


----------



## Bruce R

Me too. I keep hoping they'll do another auction.


----------



## surfuz

Karkarov said:


> Nice buy man! I like the roadster winder too, got one myself


Roadster winder is really distinctive 

I have not worn the watch outside.. It's in the queue. This Storm Chaser Glow color.. It looks better in person than in pictures. I like the buttons on it.

Hope the auctions come back too. Want to get a moon phase for my wife.

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## Quahogger

I didn't even know this was a thing. I'll have to keep an eye out for the next one.


----------



## gossler

Elkins45 said:


> Dangit, I saw activity in this thread and was hoping there had been new watches listed for auction.


Lol, I thought so too! I have been checking the myoffer page every now and then, with out any luck.


----------



## Vette45

Every time I see this thread pop up in the new posts I get sad to find out it hasn't happened yet lol


----------



## xherion

I did get the trainmaster moonphase for my wife, the one with white MOP, it's nice size.



surfuz said:


> Roadster winder is really distinctive
> 
> I have not worn the watch outside.. It's in the queue. This Storm Chaser Glow color.. It looks better in person than in pictures. I like the buttons on it.
> 
> Hope the auctions come back too. Want to get a moon phase for my wife.
> 
> So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## surfuz

One thing for sure, there is pent up demand, especially at auction prices  

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

so no auction at all yet this year?


----------



## lovedeep

Aren't the prices at auction comparable to pre-orders anyways?


----------



## Bruce R

I would say the prices at the My Offer auction are similar to the pre-order price, perhaps the auction prices are a bit lower. But the auctions offer a dozen or so models. I would love to see another auction.


----------



## Bruce R

.


----------



## gossler

lovedeep said:


> Aren't the prices at auction comparable to pre-orders anyways?


Not at all. Pre orders are around 50% off retail... prices at auction, where between 50-75% off of retail.

I bought a watch at 37% of (not off) the retail price...

The more popular and cheaper models had more demand, and so discounts where smaller.


----------



## ergezen1

Do you know when might be the new action? or there will be any?


----------



## gossler

Every month I loose a little hope. Now Im thinking, they might do it again at the end of the year, maybe...

I asked ball about it, but they told me they didnt know.


----------



## Emg66

I have seen the same thing on the pricing.


----------



## Emg66

I would love to see a new Chrono driver.


----------



## Emg66

Lol


----------



## surfuz

I came in thinking there are models available. Looking out for the moonphase. 

A sigh of relief.. have been looking at Whiteflash ACA diamonds recently.. Should stop the watch buying habit..

So let it be written. So let it be done.


----------



## xherion

Is the auction still going on?


----------



## gossler

xherion said:


> Is the auction still going on?


No its not... the web page is still active. I hope they do some end of year clearance.


----------

